# Pure Sativa Thread



## ODanksta (Aug 14, 2015)

Pure sativa or sativa domn phenos only. I got a really goofy Durban poison strain going right now, did not grow it on purpose, just got a stupid 100+ day pheno lol.. So I decided to start this thread. So post up some crazy sativas..


I will post pics of mine tomorrow afternoon


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 14, 2015)

So this is Hemlock (L.A Con x Durban Poison) from Reserva Privada of Denver, so a plant went hermie, but barely had any seeds, only a seed or two at the base of each cola. So I said fuck it and planted them to see what I got.

Well the original strain is still my favorite to this day, but It's a almost a pure indica. Well the seed it made shows a pure sati a Pheno which must come from the Durban. 

Keeper? Fuck no, but it's interesting to see different phenos. 


Yes I'm not going to lie, the plant looks like shit, this my girls first plant, I'm just helping her out a little.

This is like day 32 to 35 of 12/12. Feed Botanicare Kind, just gave two doses of beastie blooms, and dropped the lights to 11/13. 

My girl has seizures occasionally so we are kinda looking for a high CBD sativa to make whole plant extractions from.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 14, 2015)

There's actually pretty good research indicating THC is more effective for seizures. Hope you find what you're lookin for. Also, the plant might surprise you.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> There's actually pretty good research indicating THC is more effective for seizures. Hope you find what you're lookin for. Also, the plant might surprise you.


I'm no expert, but that has not been my experience with a patient of mine. High cbd non activated oil works best for him... and we've tried everything.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm no expert, but that has not been my experience with a patient of mine. High cbd non activated oil works best for him... and we've tried everything.


thank you for this . any more info on mixes or ratios that worked?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> thank you for this . any more info on mixes or ratios that worked?


I take two ounces of bud/trim, dry ice extraction in a 160 micron bubble bag, and add the resulting kief to 2 cups of room temp coconut oil.

If you want to activate it take the same amount of bud and add it to 2.5 cups of oil (you'll lose a bit of oil when strained) and put in a pot on the stove top, and maintain the temp between 200-250 degrees (I use a candy thermometer) for at least 90 minutes, stirring/mashing every 20 minutes or so. Let cool, then strain through cheese cloth.

I have a patient with dravet syndrome (seizures) and this is the most effective thus far. He's completely off of all pharmaceuticals and his seizures have gone down from 3-4 a day to 3-4 mild ones a month. Sooo pleased with the progress!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I take two ounces of bud/trim, dry ice extraction in a 160 micron bubble bag, and add the resulting kief to 2 cups of room temp coconut oil.
> 
> If you want to activate it take the same amount of bud and add it to 2.5 cups of oil (you'll lose a bit of oil when strained) and put in a pot on the stove top, and maintain the temp between 200-250 degrees (I use a candy thermometer) for at least 90 minutes, stirring/mashing every 20 minutes or so. Let cool, then strain through cheese cloth.
> 
> I have a patient with dravet syndrome (seizures) and this is the most effective thus far. He's completely off of all pharmaceuticals and his seizures have gone down from 3-4 a day to 3-4 mild ones a month. Sooo pleased with the progress!


wow hope n dope awsome!


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 14, 2015)

Anybody got any good sativa pics?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 14, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Anybody got any good sativa pics?


I recently attempted to run some Bodhi Malawi and I wasn't really prepared for the hardcore sativa aspect. stretched to holy hell, burned the fan leaves off and chopped it well before it was finished. the real landrace sativas require a bit more tlc. some of the malawi pollen made it onto a few of my strains and I'm guessin those hybrids will be easier to work with.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 14, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> My girl has seizures occasionally so we are kinda looking for a high CBD sativa to make whole plant extractions from.


you want plants that have already been tested to have high cbd. there's a bunch of em floating around michigan now. I really like 50/50 star tonic. also landed dennis hopper kush and cannatonic #4.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 14, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> you want plants that have already been tested to have high cbd. there's a bunch of em floating around michigan now. I really like 50/50 star tonic. also landed dennis hopper kush and cannatonic #4.


Yeah, this was just a crazy sativa Pheno offspring. Out of 6 seeds she planted we got 3 males/3 females. Out of the 3 females we got a indica Pheno, a hybrid Pheno that appears about 70 sativa 30 indica and then the pure sativa. I imagine this will be a 90 to 100 day plant. But it looks to be a good yielder. 

I was planning to just to blast the whole plant with tane, but the dry ice extraction as stated above sounds good too. But it's her plant so she gets to decide


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I take two ounces of bud/trim, dry ice extraction in a 160 micron bubble bag, and add the resulting kief to 2 cups of room temp coconut oil.
> 
> If you want to activate it take the same amount of bud and add it to 2.5 cups of oil (you'll lose a bit of oil when strained) and put in a pot on the stove top, and maintain the temp between 200-250 degrees (I use a candy thermometer) for at least 90 minutes, stirring/mashing every 20 minutes or so. Let cool, then strain through cheese cloth.
> 
> I have a patient with dravet syndrome (seizures) and this is the most effective thus far. He's completely off of all pharmaceuticals and his seizures have gone down from 3-4 a day to 3-4 mild ones a month. Sooo pleased with the progress!


Considering it's kief, does it really need to be strained?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 15, 2015)

cant hate on some closet sativas.















not the healthiest or best pictures but fuck it. i like this little box. it did me right


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 15, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Considering it's kief, does it really need to be strained?


You're straining the plant matter from the stove top method. You add 2 ounces of bud to the oil on the stove top, stir for 90 minutes, then strain.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 15, 2015)

i will just say that in order to be pure sativa it should NOT be crossed with and indica..lol..
there really is a difference


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 15, 2015)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i will just say that in order to be pure sativa it should NOT be crossed with and indica..lol..
> there really is a difference


Yeah but the only pure sativa's suck indoor which is why we can't buy much mostly just landrace but a 50% Haze like Mango Haze holy fuck their are some sativa pheno's and they even suck indoors you do get some that ain't too bad though but even the 25% Hazes can be pretty wild.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 15, 2015)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i will just say that in order to be pure sativa it should NOT be crossed with and indica..lol..
> there really is a difference


Sure you are a 100% right, but there are highly sativa domn phenos


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 16, 2015)

Any scrog work with the sativa stretch? I'm having issues with stopping the tucking to early (2week) I think their done but then they burst through the screen. If there was a tell tale sign when the stretch way half way through I'd be all ears guys. I'm thinking three weeks past flip is ideal for these heavy sativa doms when running a 600hps approximately 24" over canopy


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2015)

it really depends. ive had some heavy s.a sats that stretched hard till about week 17-18. chopped 24-26.

sometimes on those ill top them, just nick it once the structure is mostky formed and it will swell. careful of mold though doing that.

also..lower your light. i dont even keep my 1ks that high


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 16, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Any scrog work with the sativa stretch? I'm having issues with stopping the tucking to early (2week) I think their done but then they burst through the screen. If there was a tell tale sign when the stretch way half way through I'd be all ears guys. I'm thinking three weeks past flip is ideal for these heavy sativa doms when running a 600hps approximately 24" over canopy


All I can say is keep bending her over, I'd stop around week two of flower. But I am also, not an expert on scrog..


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2015)

you dont really scrog a heavy sativa. bad for yield


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 16, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> you dont really scrog a heavy sativa. bad for yield


yeah, I'll agree on that. IMO a sativa is best left in it's christmas tree form..


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 16, 2015)

@DonTesla did some Black Forrest...maybe he can post a pic or two. That shit was sativa to the max.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Any scrog work with the sativa stretch? I'm having issues with stopping the tucking to early (2week) I think their done but then they burst through the screen. If there was a tell tale sign when the stretch way half way through I'd be all ears guys. I'm thinking three weeks past flip is ideal for these heavy sativa doms when running a 600hps approximately 24" over canopy


All depends on the pheno you get but a pure sativa I'd forget about scrog but even Mango Haze that is 50% Haze some ain't so bad but I cut 1 at about 14 weeks and she could have gone longer she was just close enough for me but then most others where ready between 10-12 weeks so what you would want to do is find a good mother and then dial it in to scrog otherwise a few will be bursting way through the screen while some will probably do a great job for scrog.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 16, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah but the only pure sativa's suck indoor which is why we can't buy much mostly just landrace but a 50% Haze like Mango Haze holy fuck their are some sativa pheno's and they even suck indoors you do get some that ain't too bad though but even the 25% Hazes can be pretty wild.


>yeh thats right..sure some pure sativas are not hard indoor..but i sounded too snobbish..


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 16, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> it really depends. ive had some heavy s.a sats that stretched hard till about week 17-18. chopped 24-26.
> 
> sometimes on those ill top them, just nick it once the structure is mostky formed and it will swell. careful of mold though doing that.
> 
> also..lower your light. i dont even keep my 1ks that high


Right on never thought of stunting with a top.. If that's what you mean by nick. Wish I could lower it but I'm trying to share one 6 for a small perpetual. These are clones of a run I already made they just really exploded this go around. It's almost as if they came from a different plant, kinda left me scratching my head over here. I will lower it tho Quiznos said so!


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 16, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla did some Black Forrest...maybe he can post a pic or two. That shit was sativa to the max.


Did the 28 weeker finish???


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Did the 28 weeker finish???


I believe it came down a week maybe 10 days too soon. He ran into a few issues. 
It was still decent smoke. Great yielder. Very sharp on the nose. More you smoked.the higher you got. Would have done even better had it been under the DIY panels from the start. And to clarify the 28 weeks was from seed to harvest; 16 week flowering time.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 16, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I believe it came down a week maybe 10 days too soon. He ran into a few issues.
> It was still decent smoke. Great yielder. Very sharp on the nose. More you smoked.the higher you got. Would have done even better had it been under the DIY panels from the start. And to clarify the 28 weeks was from seed to harvest; 16 week flowering time.


Pics or didn't happen...


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 16, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> I believe it came down a week maybe 10 days too soon. He ran into a few issues.
> It was still decent smoke. Great yielder. Very sharp on the nose. More you smoked.the higher you got. Would have done even better had it been under the DIY panels from the start. And to clarify the 28 weeks was from seed to harvest; 16 week flowering time.


Still 28 weeks is a beast , took care of that baby for a long long long time! I am having trouble with my sativas that were the last round, they are fickle creatures and don't really like the climate I have for them right now. Maybe over winter when the temps cool down and I can boost some humidity in there.

I wanna smoke some of that sweet sweet sativa so bad


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 16, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Pics or didn't happen...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-dons-27-week-sativa-black-forrest.853254/page-13


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 18, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla did some Black Forrest...maybe he can post a pic or two. That shit was sativa to the max.


Was black Forrest a Sativa? I wasn't sure..
Haha jk..
Respect for your patience tho. Didn't see these alerts til now.
Whoever didn't wanna go to our thread I can post a few pics of the Blk4 here..



Indagrow said:


> ... These are clones of a run I already made they just really exploded this go around. It's almost as if they came from a different plant, kinda left me scratching my head over here. I will lower it tho Quiznos said so!


I can relate hombre..
First round of clones or second round!?
Cause shit,
the third genners round here (2nd batch of clnes) finished QUICKFAST and were LOADED wit trichs come day 23..
Stacked, Hectic mutants almost..
Loved it..
From seed is a sacred process too tho, and here was the Forrest probably around halfway mark of flower..


Above is about ten days from staged harvest.. Some came down ten days early the rest about 5 days early . Due to situation at the time.
Would love to run her again soon. One plant yielded like 3 litres of bud/100+ grams and it was really not that bad (dauntingly long) once started..

And attached is a pic of a main main that came down, one of four tops I believe..


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 18, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> There's actually pretty good research indicating THC is more effective for seizures. Hope you find what you're lookin for. Also, the plant might surprise you.


That is not true.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Was black Forrest a Sativa? I wasn't sure..
> Haha jk..
> Respect for your patience tho. Didn't see these alerts til now.
> Whoever didn't wanna go to our thread I can post a few pics of the Blk4 here..
> ...


Don it's crazy you said that, this is the third clone round and these bitches are already stacked with thrichs and it's only 20 from flips the whole stem is all the way down to the net, the fan leaves of the top six nodes are covered out to the tips! Kinda scared to test this batch haha


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 18, 2015)

CC Dobbs said:


> That is not true.


From what I've read it varies greatly depending on the person. My real point was don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. THC shows tremendous potential in the same way. If I were struggling with seizures I'd be trying a lot of different variations on these compounds personally to figure out which works the best for me. 

http://reset.me/story/cbd-cannabis-alone-wouldnt-stop-her-sons-seizures-so-this-mom-is-fighting-to-give-him-thc/

Kind of an interesting story about what happened to her son's treatment when they completely eliminated THC from the oil he was taking - it did not work near as well. 

I've also heard of people getting better results with THC than CBD, which wouldn't surprise me since we're all a bit different in wiring.

I'd imagine you want both in some small level at least though.

I'm trying to find the study about THC, it was done recently and linked here by someone on rollitup. I do not have the best searching skills though... I'll dig it up.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 18, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> From what I've read it varies greatly depending on the person. My real point was don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. THC shows tremendous potential in the same way. If I were struggling with seizures I'd be trying a lot of different variations on these compounds personally to figure out which works the best for me.
> 
> http://reset.me/story/cbd-cannabis-alone-wouldnt-stop-her-sons-seizures-so-this-mom-is-fighting-to-give-him-thc/
> 
> ...


So my girl and I have been together for a little over three months, she has had zero seizures, and a healthy supply waxes and shatters (we don't smoke flowers). None of the strains being CBD genetics.. So maybe it's luck or maybe you are right.. Regardless I back your decision..


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 18, 2015)

ive posted lots of actual studies talking about thc and seizures...
+1

a little smidge 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/marijuana-for-epilepsy.873276/


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> So my girl and I have been together for a little over three months, she has had zero seizures, and a healthy supply waxes and shatters (we don't smoke flowers). None of the strains being CBD genetics.. So maybe it's luck or maybe you are right.. Regardless I back your decision..


Did she experience them before?


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 18, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Did she experience them before?


lol, yeah she has grand mal seizures. She said she has them every few months.. 

let me let her explain..

@420nell420


----------



## WattSaver (Aug 18, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> From what I've read it varies greatly depending on the person. My real point was don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. THC shows tremendous potential in the same way. If I were struggling with seizures I'd be trying a lot of different variations on these compounds personally to figure out which works the best for me.
> 
> http://reset.me/story/cbd-cannabis-alone-wouldnt-stop-her-sons-seizures-so-this-mom-is-fighting-to-give-him-thc/
> 
> ...


From what I've seen a little THC mixed with the CDB has better effects. A friend has been helping someone with MS. Straight THC helps with the ticks but makes him too dizzy. Straight CDB (grown from R2) helped with the motor functions a bunch, he then mixed a 20% to 80% thc to cdb and there was a major increase in motor function over the straight cdb.


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Don it's crazy you said that, this is the third clone round and these bitches are already stacked with thrichs and it's only 20 from flips the whole stem is all the way down to the net, the fan leaves of the top six nodes are covered out to the tips! Kinda scared to test this batch haha


Dude, appreciate the confirmation.. Was wondering why I kept passing out these past few months....


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 19, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Dude, appreciate the confirmation.. Was wondering why I kept passing out these past few months....


Haha does the rule of three apply here? Not very superstitious, but I'd be lying if I wasn't expecting a blizzard next third clone gen


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Haha does the rule of three apply here? Not very superstitious, but I'd be lying if I wasn't expecting a blizzard next third clone gen


You might want a comfy helmet to wear! Lol ... Timberrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pac Chuk (Aug 20, 2015)

what is the best 100% sativas out there that will make you laugh a lot??


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2015)

citrusy s.a


----------



## Pac Chuk (Aug 20, 2015)

wat seedbank


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2015)

ive yet to grow an actual landrace from a seedbank. there are some close.
the real citrus landrace though is some shit to grow, 20-24 weeks guaranteed..a few may go a couole weeks longer. they are very fluffy, on most, especially longer ones yiu will be able to see stem between the calyxes(sp?) they can hang like dreads lol. 
but a stable strain, ive never personally had any late hermies.
the terps give a very euphoric trippy high, that can be more sensual to some, a touchy feely sort of high that might have you rubbing your feeties and socks together lol. and will have you giggling, not zoning.
really nice strain. if you plan on making hash, the terps are naturally rather orange-red with a relatively low melting point -goopy





no heat used, fresh frozen extraction, early harvest. on a longer 26 weeker..



but because of this.. its nearly impossible to find a true and accurate representation of the landrace, nost are hybridized that ive come across even if its not supposed to be. its pretty disappointing.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2015)

Pac Chuk said:


> what is the best 100% sativas out there that will make you laugh a lot??


durban poison


----------



## Pac Chuk (Aug 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> durban poison


durbz arent even potent sativa! what about amnesia haze?, I heard its medicinal herb.. what you think?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2015)

amnesia haze is not pure sativa by any stretch of the imagination. its also a mix of sativas and indicas. the breeder will make a big difference as the name really means nothing. many dont have a single common denominator in the genetics.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Amnesia_Haze/Soma_Seeds/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Amnesia_Haze/Royal_Queen_Seeds/

it's laughable really.
but like i said ive seen dank and crap come from it (amnesia haze)


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 20, 2015)

Indagrow said: ↑
Don it's crazy you said that, this is the third clone round and these bitches are already stacked with thrichs and it's only 20 from flips the whole stem is all the way down to the net, the fan leaves of the top six nodes are covered out to the tips! Kinda scared to test this batch haha

>pictures or it did nay happen..


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 20, 2015)

and some durbans are crazy crazy potent..but yeh... most are not


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 20, 2015)

"quite

but because of this.. its nearly impossible to find a true and accurate representation of the landrace, nost are hybridized that ive come across even if its not supposed to be. its pretty disappointing."

>>they are out there if you look for them..as well 

hybridize if ye must but only if its something like Lambsbread

some of those nevils haze are awesome and i would swallow my..only pure sativa plan


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2015)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> and some durbans are crazy crazy potent..but yeh... most are not


i am using the colorado durban cut as it is coming to be known ... fruity pallet of flavors . med amts thcv, racey head high razor thin leaves and copious amts of resin ... 
i have crossed it to nevils haze male with good success. i will add pictures tomarrow... nev. haze is really nice for a sat. dom cross...not too racey...


----------



## Pac Chuk (Aug 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i am using the colorado durban cut as it is coming to be known ... fruity pallet of flavors . med amts thcv, racey head high razor thin leaves and copious amts of resin ...
> i have crossed it to nevils haze male wih good success. i will add pictures tomarrow... nev. haze is really nice for a sat. dom cross...not too racey...[/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pac Chuk (Aug 21, 2015)

What sativa strain willmake your ass laugh a lot??


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2015)

profiles.. not strains
i already said the citrusy terps are desired. a good landrace un hybridized is what yiu want. little cbd, good thcv some cbc.
lime is good if you can find a good pheno


----------



## Pac Chuk (Aug 21, 2015)

Where can i get the seeds for that? What thc % is it? What you think of chocolope for laughing a lot??


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i am using the colorado durban cut as it is coming to be known ... fruity pallet of flavors . med amts thcv, racey head high razor thin leaves and copious amts of resin ...
> i have crossed it to nevils haze male with good success. i will add pictures tomarrow... nev. haze is really nice for a sat. dom cross...not too racey...



i live in another country but have heard of a crazy good durban cut down there..sounds terrific..i found all durban smells heavy of anise/licorice

oh yeh photo's!

i had some of nevils NH x mulium's but somehow i lost track of them..before i even grew em..d'oh


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2015)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> Indagrow said: ↑
> Don it's crazy you said that, this is the third clone round and these bitches are already stacked with thrichs and it's only 20 from flips the whole stem is all the way down to the net, the fan leaves of the top six nodes are covered out to the tips! Kinda scared to test this batch haha
> 
> >pictures or it did nay happen..


 ahem


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 21, 2015)

Good man ...thanks!

hope you get to the finish line..what strain is it?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2015)

An NL critical cross I made with a heavy sativa studd.. I hope I make it too hahah I'll post some updates as I go if you're interested enough


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 23, 2015)

sorry
my mind wanders when there are indica's involved
indica's put out resin too easily[joke]


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 23, 2015)

Some pure Acapulco golds. Couple more weeks and time to flower. Old mother sativa, you be sure to keep your eyes on our progress as your seeds will be coming your way and you'll see music in color again brother lol. One love, rev.thenatural


----------



## Pac Chuk (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice plant look.at my amnesia


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 24, 2015)

Plant is coming along alright this is like day 50 or something. Still needs like 3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 24, 2015)

Rev thanks

i have been watching for you...the happiness that the right pure sativa can do for this old thing..is what dreams are made of

oDanksta..what is that plant?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2015)

you said pure Acapulco gold.
thats not an actual strain. ive spent lots of time with family in guerrero and specifically Acapulco. i know lots of farmers down there. and been growing real landraces some 15 years

i was just wondering what strain you were talking about..or if it was the strain called Acapulco gold. if its a central american sativa/south west mexico from a seedbank id be interested in it.
i have about 18ozs of seeds, landrace s.a.

oh my bad, nvm. i finally waited for pics to load.. they look nice though


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 24, 2015)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> Rev thanks
> 
> i have been watching for you...the happiness that the right pure sativa can do for this old thing..is what dreams are made of
> 
> oDanksta..what is that plant?


It's Hemlock from Resevra Privida of Denver from the Clinic. Hemlock is Durban Poison X L.A con that self pollinated itself. And it's a sativa dominate pheno, considering the parent plant was mostly indica.. It looks mostly Durban


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> you said pure Acapulco gold.
> thats not an actual strain. ive spent lots of time with family in guerrero and specifically Acapulco. i know lots of farmers down there. and been growing real landraces some 15 years
> 
> i was just wondering what strain you were talking about..or if it was the strain called Acapulco gold. if its a central american sativa/south west mexico from a seedbank id be interested in it.
> ...


These are pure as they get. Lord willing I want to write an article on what Acapulco gold really is and why its rare and still the best. From old bagseed decades old. Most don't have a clue, but they will. According to most Mexican old timers, they have almost eradicated them and why this project is so important. 40 years of lost info and hybrids and few even know what the heck it is anymore. I know some old toots will be watching as I grow these, when I flower them, whether they speak up for old rev or not, they will know what their looking at. Its not extinct yet and this could be first seeding in captivity in 40 years of pure ones. Grace of god we have them " 14 out of 200 of these old seeds made it and doing well. " looks like we will get a few males and that's all it takes. One love, rev.thenatural


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2015)

sounds cool.
i lost most of my ancient genetics in a raid last year
but can you speak about the strain?
which landrace are you referring, it doesnt look like a strain from guerrero


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 24, 2015)

Guerrero. Nice. Here's a picture of a pure 100% guerro mountain green. One love, rev.thenatural


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> sounds cool.
> i lost most of my ancient genetics in a raid last year
> but can you speak about the strain?
> which landrace are you referring


Not a strain brother. Old seeds straight from the jungles of Acapulco. No joke. Internet's a bad place to lie lol. Rev.thenatural


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2015)

well good luck


----------



## WattSaver (Aug 24, 2015)

This is from a grow a few yrs back. A friend gifted me around 50 seeds he collected from cleaning bowls of many Hawaiian growers. Well there was supposed to be some pure Thia, I grew a couple (a boy and a girl) but never finished them (yes I should be kicked in the groin)

Photo day 56 of 12/12 day 2 of 10/14. I already threw out the male. I went 54d @12/12 and they never showed sex, dropped light to 10/14 and they showed in one light cycle. She's back center against the wall


Still have about 20 seeds maybe there's another pair.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 24, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> These are pure as they get. Lord willing I want to write an article on what Acapulco gold really is and why its rare and still the best. From old bagseed decades old. Most don't have a clue, but they will. According to most Mexican old timers, they have almost eradicated them and why this project is so important. 40 years of lost info and hybrids and few even know what the heck it is anymore. I know some old toots will be watching as I grow these, when I flower them, whether they speak up for old rev or not, they will know what their looking at. Its not extinct yet and this could be first seeding in captivity in 40 years of pure ones. Grace of god we have them " 14 out of 200 of these old seeds made it and doing well. " looks like we will get a few males and that's all it takes. One love, rev.thenaturalView attachment 3485819


Please keep us all posted. Also make sure you open pollinate... I'm sure you already knew that.

14 plants is a reasonable number for preservation. On the low side, but still pretty good.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> I want to write an article on what Acapulco gold really is and why its rare and still the best.
> *this could be first seeding in captivity in 40 years*


I'm sure you aren't the first person to germ bag seed from the 70's. I'm interested to read your thoughts on what you believe real Acapulco Gold is. Good luck with your project.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I'm sure you aren't the first person to germ bag seed from the 70's. I'm interested to read your thoughts on what you believe real Acapulco Gold is. Good luck with your project.


shit I just attempted to pop some 9 year old seeds with 0 success, lol..


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

has a lot to do with how they're stored. I'd def use scarification when trying to germ really old seeds. Put em in a cylinder container lined with sandpaper and roll them around in circles for awhile. Breaking down the tough seed coat, this will help em take on moisture and germ.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 25, 2015)

I usually get 50-75%
almost all my bean stock is over 20 years. some sitting loose in my trucks tool box too...lol
but ya, even crushed seeds give about 50 for me 

whats your method and environment


----------



## Pac Chuk (Aug 25, 2015)

What do you ugys. thinkof cgirl sout cookies??


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 25, 2015)

Doubters? It just proves as I've already said. Nobody even knows what their looking at anymore. Been relying on those experts too long. Blows your little minds that some nobody shows up with something to say different. Revs not in the south no more and out here I have plenty to be said and people to help who are humble and want to be. Most important, I've dealt with every little smart ass out there. Even big tattooed up men that are plain mean and will hurt you for fun. They don't hurt rev. I've developed very thick skin and they see the love I have for them when we meet and love breaks anger and bitterness and confusion. Truth, breaks all false teachings. Some love to wade in vomit and support it...with aggression. I've already a stated, this grow will be documented and I will gladly without a seconds thought, allow any lab to test these however they'd like. Then you guys can hear the white coats you have been raised to admire tell you that, yes there real. Done. Rev.thenatural


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I'm sure you aren't the first person to germ bag seed from the 70's. I'm interested to read your thoughts on what you believe real Acapulco Gold is. Good luck with your project.


Never said that. I said, we may be the first in a generation " that's 40 years " to breed pure Acapulco golds in captivity. These are not some random ditch weed seeds off of a brick. I've already talked a little in other posts what ac gold really is and everyone acted like deer's in headlights. My goodness how the dutch and others have got so many confused and then its defended. Send a private message and I'll take time to go into detail with you and then you'll understand. One love, rev.thenatural


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

consider updating in this thread, presume many are interested in the details about your LR Acapulco Gold and genetic search. How did you go about acquiring your seeds? Are you from Mexico, or did someone travel there? How were the seeds stored and monitored for 40 years? The chain of custody is very important, for authentication purposes, and forty years is a long time to keep track of something.


Rev.thenatural said:


> I've already talked a little in other posts what ac gold really is and everyone acted like deer's in headlights.


its not that big of a deal man, just share with us what's up. you're now in the correct thread for that.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 25, 2015)

Allot of times what keeps so many of you from knowing pure Sativa's of any locale, is the wonderful misconception that pure Sativa's have thin leaves. Horribly sad and wrong. I wonder if the dutch helped with that? Guys, you need to go back six or more years back on all these forums to see good info. Most those who were posting it, are gone. Always same song, new info comes, its different, it may even be a little confusing at first, however sure enough the haters will come and run them off and nobody gets it. Maybe few. Take what you want while I'm here guys it won't be long and then I'll share...what's in my avatar. Picture been here years, not one man could tell me what it is..not one scientist either. I know. One love, rev.thenatural


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> consider updating in this thread, presume many are interested in the details about your LR Acapulco Gold and genetic search. How did you go about acquiring your seeds? Are you from Mexico, or did someone travel there? How were the seeds stored and monitored for 40 years? The chain of custody is very important, for authentication purposes, and forty years is a long time to keep track of something.
> its not that big of a deal man, just share with us what's up. you're now in the correct thread for that.


OK thanks for opening door. When rev is done with breakfast, I will share the story freely with you guys. Remember, I'm doing this for all of us. Rev.thenatural


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 25, 2015)

OK only one way to give it so you guys will understand and that's truthful and yes long winded lol. Rev would sure be looking for a fast way to make a fool of myself coming back to roll it up after six years to lie to you about anything I discuss. I'm here to help, that's it. Now, before I moved out west over a year ago, I lived in the volunteer. Back home is the largest influx of Mexican,central american, and south american brickweed around. Statistics say we're almost bigger than California but its illegal. Miami is huge for exotic animal imports and pot smuggling and through Atlanta to us and many times us to them in Florida as old Floridians love some redneck red clay grown mexi...inspiring. For these reasons, we have a treasure trove of pure landrace seeds to go through that the dutch envy...I promise. Pure stuff boys and don't let people who have something to sell you, convince you that all the Mexican genes are polluted...complete horse manure. We not only have that, but we have old time farmers back home that have been growing the same landrace stock in the southeast for 50 years boys. Every Christmas we get some of the most beautiful pure Sativa's that are grown outdoor in our clay and I've been out here 18 months and I've smoked what is called the best and grown by the best and I've yet to have a joint get clogged and god I miss the herb back home and how it makes you feel. Take you to Alabama for instance if you want to try pure mochoacan green spears, there's fields of it grown. Comes in every year, beautiful long green arrow heads that will leave you laughing and crying like a child for hours. We have all of it..period, buts its illegal and nobody back home hardly ever comes out for fear of law and redicule..period. So over the years, those of us who cut our teeth on this stuff, started educating ourselves with maps and studies done not by white coats, but those who have applied and learned. True old timers boys that will never write a book but boy if they did and the mexicans themselves that lived in those areas lol. After a while, when all you grow is pure landrace Mexicans....you learn them as any of you could do the same. So how do you select, the worse looking sacks of junk you get out of mexico is what you find the pure ones in every time, not the nice ones, except those grown local. What! Yup and here's why brothers and sisters. The Mexicans now cut early to supply the demand like most up here and they abuse the pure ones and makes it difficult to know what it is without a good eye. The old timers knew to let it go till Jan,fed and even march to turn color for cannabinoids ripening and southern Mexican Sativa's were decarbed in sun and Acapulco's would turn gold but most do when done that way, even northern purples. The joints will clog and make your mind scream beautiful for 6-8 hours after yes, two hits. Over the years, farmers and growers back home noticed something else. Cannabis will pollinate with other, berries,fruits,herbs,trees and certain shrubs but not vegetables. They will take on the characteristics within three generations. Those you've heard talk about the joy of pine tasting Sativa's for instance, don't realize those were done mostly in the south were they were grown near pine thickets over the generation and their pure mexi and a joy to smoke. Acapulco gold, is a cannabis tree that has pollinated with bamboo. Everything about the cannabis trees from not only Acapulco but also pure true true tai's have shown this and why pure ac golds and true tai's are the most potent and well evolved cannabis on earth. Hollow stems and red veins in any hybrid comes from an ac gold somewhere in its woodpile. No different than all of the dutch genetics that give big yields and fox tails is from lowland oaxacan in them, not high land. Got those too, pure ones that are seven feet indoors with no veg. Now were did revs seeds come, god and wanting you guys to have a chance to have these again and see that there is nothing that any of you will bring that compares to gods pure landraces when done right. The man I got these from was my neighbor for 17 years and he walked with a black old looking petrified bamboo cane. Years ago I asked him about the cane. His response. Its the stalk of a Acapulco gold I grew 45 years ago when I was 8 years old in aunties back yard. Then he showed me a picture of a child, a starseed himself standing next to the very tree. Even Mexicans who live there are saying its almost impossible to find. Use your translators and go talk to them and see. Why would they want to kill it? They know if you learn to grow it correctly , it sets you free. We came out, because we need this pressure. This is important and your best wishes are needed. One love, rev.thenatural


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

I'll be back to carefully read what you've written, tbh it's kinda challenging as a wall of text, but we're glad that you're sharing with is, however you decide to bring it.

At first glance I noticed something that jumped out, care to explain?

_Acapulco gold, is a cannabis tree that has pollinated with bamboo. _


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 25, 2015)

man if bullshit was always so entertaining i wouldve stayed working the ranch


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I'll be back to carefully read what you've written, tbh it's kinda challenging as a wall of text, but we're glad that you're sharing with is, however you decide to bring it.
> 
> At first glance I noticed something that jumped out, care to explain?
> 
> _Acapulco gold, is a cannabis tree that has pollinated with bamboo. _


Yes it is and will be proven with many other truths soon. Bamboo takes 8-10 years to throw a little pollen. Took the father some time to evolve. That's why the serpent hates it. One love Rev.the natural


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 25, 2015)

Here is a Thai & Columbian Gold x (Romulan x C99) cross from Classic Seeds:







Here is a Malian Highland cross from Classic Seeds:







Kali Mist at 110 + days:


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're straining the plant matter from the stove top method. You add 2 ounces of bud to the oil on the stove top, stir for 90 minutes, then strain.


why not do the dryice, then decarb the kif?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> why not do the dryice, then decarb the kif?


Sure, it can be done that way. I just don't see the point in buying dry ice and running it through a bag when you can just put it on the stove top and get the same effect.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 25, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I usually get 50-75%
> almost all my bean stock is over 20 years. some sitting loose in my trucks tool box too...lol
> but ya, even crushed seeds give about 50 for me
> 
> whats your method and environment


bags inside bags, lol.


----------



## Pac Chuk (Aug 25, 2015)

Wat u think of girls scout cookies???!!!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 26, 2015)

Kerala at 7.5 weeks in flower… 







Jim Ortega's mexican death sativa, Michoacan pheno at 11 weeks.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 26, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Yes it is and will be proven with many other truths soon. Bamboo takes 8-10 years to throw a little pollen. Took the father some time to evolve. That's why the serpent hates it. One love Rev.the natural


you are wrong about bamboo, varieties flower every 65-120 years… not 8-10 years.


----------



## Wavels (Aug 26, 2015)

[QUOTE="Rev.thenatural, post: 11853852, member: 906657"tions. Acapulco gold, is a cannabis tree that has pollinated with bamboo. Everything about the cannabis trees from not only Acapulco but also pure true true tai's have shown this and why pure ac golds and true tai's are the most potent and well evolved cannabis on earth. correctly , it sets you free.[/QUOTE]

Huhhh?
Cannabis pollinated with any pollen, will not display the pollen's influence until the next generation.
The existing buds which have been pollinated will be totally unaffected by any pollen which impregnates them.
They would smoke and taste the same if pollinated by bamboo or tomatoes...
I love me a pure sativa buzz.
But why do I think that Rev. is channeling Carlos Castaneda?

I smoked most of the so called pure sativas back in the late '60s and thru the mid '70s.
The closest that I have come to matching those smokes are from Haze and Haze Hybrids.
I purchased some seeds in apx. 1985 from SSSC...Sanora Super Sativa...these were also the real deal sativa buzz buds...


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 27, 2015)

this is one fine and exciting thread
these sativas take dedication and if you get the right one
and do it the right way its
Heaven
its something you have done for your spirit


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sure, it can be done that way. I just don't see the point in buying dry ice and running it through a bag when you can just put it on the stove top and get the same effect.


i fucking hate straining hot bud, so much easier to not strain. just my pref lol


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2015)

durban x haze   ghost og x haze  double haze (crit haze X nev haze ) all three of these are my own creations


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 27, 2015)

^^


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^^


i got some older nev haze seed from white label that i have high hopes for bulking up and getting to the right people... . 30+ years of selection on haze ... it puts out the donkeys of fire


----------



## Hessam (Aug 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> all three of these are my own creations


Where did you get your Durban? Personally I think that crossing Durban Poison with other strains can result in unstable offsprings which will show some odd and unwanted behaviour. There is no reason for crossing Durban, except passing on that crazy fruity smell to the genetics.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 28, 2015)

Hessam said:


> Where did you get your Durban? Personally I think that crossing Durban Poison with other strains can result in unstable offsprings which will show some odd and unwanted behaviour. There is no reason for crossing Durban, except passing on that crazy fruity smell to the genetics.


a little thing called LC assited THCV hunt .... i am not alone in beliveing it may hold a key to destroying germ cells...
selection is the art of horticulture manitfest


----------



## dangledo (Aug 29, 2015)

kali x destroyer


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 29, 2015)

dangledo said:


> kali x destroyer


Is 'kali' kali mist? Looks real nice!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i got some older nev haze seed from white label that i have high hopes for bulking up and getting to the right people... . 30+ years of selection on haze ... it puts out the donkeys of fire


impressive. totally.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 29, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i got some older nev haze seed from white label that i have high hopes for bulking up and getting to the right people... . 30+ years of selection on haze ... it puts out the donkeys of fire


awesome..ihave tried hz nl5 and at least threepurehazes..nev haze is a wonderful plant i have never tried

sure you gotta sift through to find the electric eel..but once you do ,,you have sizzling synapses


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Aug 29, 2015)

1979 [goldking] thai

panama red in back ground..it bolted, it ran ,..and i ended up trashing it

the thai was good


----------



## dangledo (Aug 30, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> Is 'kali' kali mist? Looks real nice!


thanks! indeed it is kali mist.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 30, 2015)

dangledo said:


> thanks! indeed it is kali mist.


Any idea what year those Kali mist seeds are from? The older version is straight amazing smoke. Losing that plant has been my biggest regret in growing. Haven't come across anything even close to that since.

Those buds of yours look great!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 30, 2015)

@stowandgrow 



Around 2005 or so. Some of the first beans I bought. It is a killer smoke, and a panty dropper on the wife


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Any idea what year those Kali mist seeds are from? The older version is straight amazing smoke. Losing that plant has been my biggest regret in growing. Haven't come across anything even close to that since.
> 
> Those buds of yours look great!


I think the story is that there was an older version, a change, and then a change back to the older version. Buy a pack and see for yourself. My Kali Mist is from a 2011 pack and it's my favorite smoke hands down.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 30, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> I think the story is that there was an older version, a change, and then a change back to the older version. Buy a pack and see for yourself. My Kali Mist is from a 2011 pack and it's my favorite smoke hands down.


I might try that. The last pack I bought was 09 iirc.

I have a pack of first release Kali Mist x Cherry Bomb that I'm hoping has some magic in it too...!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2015)

i had 1 pack of mist in '12-13
was quite good. nothing to compare against so idk..but i would recommend if looking for a sativa.

i know that doesnt really help but i felt like posting


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I might try that. The last pack I bought was 09 iirc.
> 
> I have a pack of first release Kali Mist x Cherry Bomb that I'm hoping has some magic in it too...!


I love Kali Mist crosses! I recently crossed two nice males from Bodhi's Silver Mountain to my kali lady and I'm pumped to see them mature. I've got 11 going right now. I like the SM a lot but there wasn't enough clear, energetic, creative sativa influence to my tastes and I think KM is just plant to improve an already solid cross.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 31, 2015)

Nothing to brag about


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> I love Kali Mist crosses! I recently crossed two nice males from Bodhi's Silver Mountain to my kali lady and I'm pumped to see them mature. I've got 11 going right now. I like the SM a lot but there wasn't enough clear, energetic, creative sativa influence to my tastes and I think KM is just plant to improve an already solid cross.


Sounds nice! I remember you said you were growing that SM. 

Check out this cross. I misspoke.... it's actually Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb

link: http://swamiseed.org/category/available/


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2015)

I haven't joined in on this conversation but I guess I can. I haven't bought to many pure sativa seeds. I went with hybrids to cut flowering time indoors. Outdoors I still run a lot of brick seeds. We have a few strains here in Ky that started from brick but have been bred for the last 15-30 years here. Its cool how plants work. You can take a 20 week strain and after years of growing here it is now a 12-14 week strain.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sounds nice! I remember you said you were growing that SM.
> 
> Check out this cross. I misspoke.... it's actually Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb
> 
> link: http://swamiseed.org/category/available/


That is the sort of cross that would pique my interest. Some sort of sativa hybrid crossed to a far leaning sativa is a recipe for success in my book.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> That is the sort of cross that would pique my interest. Some sort of sativa hybrid crossed to a far leaning sativa is a recipe for success in my book.


They've got some interesting crosses. I picked up a pack of their Cascadian Frost and Zazen as well. Grew out a half pack of that and it yielded a couple of the most frosty plants I've ever seen in person. The smoke was potent, but everything else about the plants were meh.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 31, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I haven't joined in on this conversation but I guess I can. I haven't bought to many pure sativa seeds. I went with hybrids to cut flowering time indoors. Outdoors I still run a lot of brick seeds. We have a few strains here in Ky that started from brick but have been bred for the last 15-30 years here. Its cool how plants work. You can take a 20 week strain and after years of growing here it is now a 12-14 week strain.


Mexican seeds can be dank as long as they grown in Sensimillia fashion


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 31, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Mexican seeds can be dank as long as they grown in Sensimillia fashion


The plant below came from a bean that was pulled from a brick of mexican herb. I grew a good number of beans out and in terms of their potency and their high, half of the plants would really surprise you. It certainly makes me scratch my head when it comes to the folks hyping this cut or that cut. I'd much rather have beans to dig through.


----------



## Hessam (Sep 8, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> I grew a good number of beans out and in terms of their potency and their high, half of the plants would really surprise you.


Exactly what I've been told by a friend!


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2015)

one of the malawi hybrids i mentioned, looking rather sativa at 6'. u can see the top of the yardstick at bottom center. may need more than luck on this, a real head scratcher.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> one of the malawi hybrids i mentioned, looking rather sativa at 6'. u can see the top of the yardstick at bottom center. may need more than luck on this, a real head scratcher.


I'd top her by taking off the top 4 - 5 nodes and clean up some of those bottom branches, otherwise she'll be unmanageable.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> I'd top her by taking off the top 4 - 5 nodes and clean up some of those bottom branches, otherwise she'll be unmanageable.


right on, was gonna see what bending, a few thining cuts, and the lower removal, would do... @ODanksta. she's already startin to look slightly unmanageable but she's going somewhere fast, so I'd like to do better than i did with the bodhi malawi f1s. this plant looks nothing like what i crossed it to female wise, completely carried the male malawi as I see so far.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> right on, was gonna see what bending, a few thining cuts, and the lower removal, would do... @ODanksta. she's already startin to look slightly unmanageable but she's going somewhere fast, so I'd like to do better than i did with the bodhi malawi f1s. this plant looks nothing like what i crossed it to female wise, completely carried the male malawi as I see so far.


And the great thing about far-leaning sativas is that you can kind of mutilate them like that in the first couple weeks of flower and they'll still stretch into a plant that will yield _really _well without growing through your roof. Beautiful plant by the way!


----------



## Moe Flo (Sep 13, 2015)

Do Sativas need N past week 2? I've read that it is used until week 4.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 14, 2015)

Moe Flo said:


> Do Sativas need N past week 2? I've read that it is used until week 4.


You're going to have an impossible time keeping leaves on your plant if you stop giving it N at any point in the growth cycle.


----------



## Moe Flo (Sep 14, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> You're going to have an impossible time keeping leaves on your plant if you stop giving it N at any point in the growth cycle.


Yeah I topdress with EWC on flip I was just wondering about N with Sativas/Dom in bloom. I'm doing my first Sour D and I burned them pretty bad so it's been AACT since.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 16, 2015)

i would do 10 hrs on for sativas like that


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

My brothers and sisters it has been a minute and much has transpired since the rev has stopped by... 

Finally completed my healing and had to move. 

Here in the springs it can still be a hassle to grow for renters. 

I understand for many of these boys rent and destroy the places and then renters have zero tolerance and as much as my last landlords got along with me an exception could not be made. 

It was a good move, let's just say that and jah puts a worm where he wishes. 

Been in a better place with beautiful polish landlords over a year now, so it's time to return, time to share and yes start a better dialogue boys for the rev was in much much pain when we all first spoke. 

It has been a doozy and many more revelations learned and some fine accomplishments... Except one. 

What is that exception? 

I am still having issues trying to get the community to accept the proper ripening of this tree and the spectrum needed to do so. 

It's always the same thing, " why do I know and nobody else does. " 

I tell them the same thing every time as I have on forums... I don't know why they do not know, ask them. 

It does not take much to prove a man right or wrong. 

However let's not open the cannabinoid can and Hamilton beach rant and stick to what has been going on and friendly. 

We where able to preserve the Acapulco reds and the Hamilton beach kicked complete butt..... Then the move happened.... Barely enough time to finish them, but did. 

To refresh for those that want to believe as life is choice, Acapulco, Acapulco red, and true Panamanian reds are Cannabis pollinated with bamboo, just like Asian tai. ....been out here 3 1/2 years now and not one pure tai have I seen that have claimed... All tainted. 

Mine are not. 

The Acapulco that grows on the shoreline is in a sandy lome soil and the ones more inland like Panamanian and Acapulco reds grow in red clay similar to the red clay in Tennessee. 

The last ones where reds and would fry your eyes out and take you to New dimension. 

This last year we pollinated pure shoreline Acapulco. 

These are now the most rare. 

All Cannabis goes gold when under blue spectrum uva/uvb so I do not use terms like Acapulco gold anymore.... I just say what they are... What they really are. 

We took three beautiful pure Mexican indica " western Oaxaca, zacatecas and jalisco blue agave and also pollinated them with the shorline Acapulco and made three new kush that will destroy all.... Arrogant? ...truth. 

We also took 33 year old Afghanistan originals none tainted males and females and redone master kush with the shoreline Acapulco. 

All this bubble gum yum yum out here will know it's place soon enough when people are getting high and healing the mind as well as the body. 

So how strong are Acapulco really? 

Still the strongest most up lifting experience you will ever get and when ripened through the stages will heal most anything. 

Most of the stuff bred by the Dutch and the California boys was northern Mexican purple that like Afghanistan and Morocco has the stone. 

In Tennessee we use to get all the southern genetics from tropic of cancer on down to Columbia. 

That is why the weed back home use to be the best and make you happy and inspired and creative and sociable and horny. 

Took god's grace and much time and understanding of this trees true botany to land these jewels. 

Anyone whom has true pure landrace of any kind needs to cherish it. 

Most don't have pure pairs of these old genes... Just a male of something here and a female Of something there. 

So here are some pictures. 

The Acapulco reds from nearly two years ago that I posted then just to refresh and the shorline Acapulco that I did this last year. 

Few have seen these and I have spent hours with translation on Mexican websites and even the Mexican will tell you how rare these are anymore and the shorelines they say are probably extinct so I don't need nobody telling me they have family in Acapulco and uncles in Panama horse maneur.

The true natives " Indian " still keep these pure lines safe, however the elders are dying and like up here the kids not taking the wisdom and they cut it also early now like everyone up here does. 

Preservation of as many pure pairs from the old stash is priority and the hybrids second. 

We will share some hybrid projects we are finishing also, however nothing beats the pures when you realize what they are and how to give them plenty of halide time to produce the cannabinoids that heal the body and set the mind free. 

More to come and here if needed. 

I will not run off again. 

I have tried to post YouTube videos and your enslavers will not allow it... Indeed.. 

If I am nuts, I should have no problem as YouTube is full of... Nuts. 

They know I am not nuts and know that if the messages get out and this tree ripened properly it will destroy them and their medicines.

Sounds like ole rev may be on to something after all... Yes.... And I have given it for free time and time again to closed ears.

Old mother sativa, I have not forgotten you... We did it! ....I made you a promise that I damned sure intend to keep. 

Hope your eyes are ready to bleed as you will reach no ceiling and never want to come down. 

Jahs bamboo pollinated cannabis will make any strain out there look like pure chicken shit my brother And that includes my strains so you boys do not get puffed up... It is just truth. 

Can't beat the father and nature, just got to understand how they do things and it is not learned in schools and books.... It is passed... One to the other.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

Here is a western Oaxaca Ms Thelma and her seeds you see are Thelma kush. 

Pollination with pure shoreline Acapulco male. 

Now guess what? 

See all those dying leaves? 

Your not even rich in thc until all those leaves are dead so in this picture she is not even through with her first stage.... Those with ears. 

They kill themselves through three stages of ripening to heal you and set you free, the fruit must go gold not green. 

When second stage ripening happens not a leaf will be on it and the tree turns red and starts to produce pure cbd. 

Then gold and cbn and cbg and all other cannabinoid that heal come in. 

No drying... Ready to heal all and fry your little minds out of your skulls. 

You think I have been here three years and not tried what they think is the best? 

No comparison. 

One puff of this tree and I sat for two hours crying to my god and had a smile all day and motivation I could hardly control. 

It is not a weed but a fruit and you guys and girls eat green bananas as that is what thc is... 

Using t5 now. 

What is the absolute perfect spectrum on t5 for yield and quality and ripening speed?? 

4 4100k 1 6500k for uva as 6500k and above produce the same response out of cannabis as giving uva " look it up. " 

Then one actinic blue aquarium bulb tube firm uvb. 

Seeds a bit smaller under t5 however pop like popcorn and people underestimate t5 and run them too close. 

Keep the lights up and training and plucking achieved fantastic yields and the par energies kick a halides ass. 

Meaning t5 ripens faster than any light out there if you set it up the way I mentioned. 

4100k took over 30 weeks to ripen let's say sativas. 

14000k took 24 weeks. 

T5 can do it in 20 weeks baby!! 

If you have fast ripening strains even faster. 

See, the revs research will pay off for those that listen. 

Remember something brothers, all strains will ripen through the stages and kill diseases and some will do it fast. 

However the mind healing comes from these originals I talk of and many need mind healing. 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

Want more?

Sure brothers.

This is Dorothy, a beautiful and pure zacatecas pollinated with fuzzy prickly pare cactus... Indeed.

Second best aphrodisiac in the world besides the jalisco blue agave.

We actually crossed the two a few years back and call the strain " Mr loverman " ....laughing!!

Now look at these pictures close as old rev will not have anything else to debate soon.

See how all the leaves are now dead?

This tree at this point is just now producing cbd.... Real cbd...

Notice the blood red cbd coming from the cut branch.... Sure you do....

This trees oil destroyed cancer over night.

Still had more time.

See how miserable early 99.9% of everyone cuts it?

Regardless of pride or whatever excuses they have.... This will be understood and this tree will be set free when the 40% that did not vote for it, understand what it really is and does to heal with no negative effects when grown.... Correctly.

The tests say this, The tests say that.

These labs none of them have ever tested true mature fruit.

So their tests are not understood.

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

a beautiful tree from jalisco that pollinates with wild blue agave and tastes like tequila and will make you horny as a coon dog. 

Some of the last of these where burned down in jalisco by the military in 2012. 

One of the smallest of trees and even outside only gets a bit taller than the sons of Adam that grow and cultivated them. 

Possibly my favorite. 

Just something about them and some boys from California seen a mature female I had a few years back and leaped over every tree I had to get to her and love on her and adore her.... Love you boys Armando and you boy are one of the best young growing minds I have met boy!! 

We have another young one being raised to pollinate with her pure male mate later. 

Hard to choose out of gods jewelry box as so many gems. 

These babies with the Acapulco we did last seeding should be total cool. 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

Now rev surely you got to get stoned and some sleep at some point! 

Yes and that is why we made.... Sandman 

Lol... Sandman is the two pictured below combined.... Pure untainted Moroccan bred to an old over 30 year old little Afghan as true Afghans that pollinates with prickly pare are small. 
I will share in a moment what will be added next to sandman that will combine the three best stones in the world, however according to our old buddy " hybrid bob" and he has been growing for 30 years and my dads generation..... It almost killed him.... Lmao 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

OK so what are these? 

Before I tell you I must admit to something I said wrong a while back. 

I thought I knew what chemdawg was and I was wrong. 

Not until months ago I finally tried the original chemdawg ripened up good enough to really taste and know as most as usually cut early but my buddy had some grown under halide and gave it time as I suggested and then it became clear without any doubt in my mind. 

There is counterfeit chemdawg and then there is the real one. 

The perfect hybrid it is if you like the in the middle stuff. 

It is a Acapulco red and a cannabis tree of Durango pollinated with the giant saguaro cactus. 

The woodsy funk is the Acapulco red and the sugar/ dirt taste is from the saguaro. 

Nothing tastes like that but those two trees. 

The saguaro cannabis in Mexico and Afghanistan is the most stony and resinous of all indica. 

The saguaro and Acapulco have hollow stalks and stems at times and this combination allowed for one hell of a greasy hybrid and why all these years later the real original chemdawg when given time on the vine is simply good pot period. 

Below are pure saguaro pollinated cannabis girls to be bred to a pure saguaro male and to redo chemdawg correct with males and pure since its discovery With an Acapulco. 

The bruja people smoke saguaro exclusively when it is available as you cannot even smoke a joint of it as it clogs it... Bong only lol.... Total shutdown and a healing machine when ripened up proper. 

We will also add the saguaro later to sandman to make a threeway that will continue the job of destroying hybrid Bob! 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> OK so what are these?
> 
> Before I tell you I must admit to something I said wrong a while back.
> 
> ...


And don't be peeking in my delicups as those are the new kush I will show later!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

Sneak peek. 

At what rev? 

At a girl whom will soon give babies called " Bigg blue Dogg. " 

Only three ever existed... One female.... Then she gave two pure male seeds. 

Hybrid Bob almost died as the Bigg blue Dogg prototype gave him 13 inch long baseball bats that would not fit in jars. 

Told him, fear not! 

For I have the Bigg blue ox that will give us the blue beasts you desire when we let the males have at her! Lol

So, what is the Bigg blue Dogg? 

Deep breath.... Haze X blueberry X wild zacatecas male X chemdawg original cut x zacatecas male and back to haze and blueberry and zacatecas again..... 4 year project along with mastiff except mastiff will be finaled back to the chemdawg and zacatecas. 

These babies will be beasts and the males priceless. 

Still however does not bring a tear to my eye like a pure one so see even old rev does not think he can compare to Jahs originality. 

One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Sneak peek.
> 
> At what rev?
> 
> ...


Got to say old shanti did good with haze. 
You get the right pheno of the old haze and grow it out right you can change your life with it. 
The older stuff the Dutch and others did is still the best as far as captive genes are concerned. 
The original master kush has a better profile of balance chemical than most strains and kushes made from it. 
When I don't have bud wich stinks but I get it at a little place that grows all older Dutch gear and they grow outside and give it till the freeze wich few do. 
Makes a difference. 

Outside winter will not allow for the trees to fully mature but still old Tomas is hard to beat In any stage of ripening.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

Done for now but I wanted to show just how beautiful the zacatecas was before flower and to tell you boys a little something. 

These trees including this beautiful girl are given nothing but dirt mixed with hemp powder and bottom fed plain old water for veg and nothing but molasses and sugar for flower..... And will burn your eyes out... Period. 

They listen not also when I tell them how harmful and a waste all these chemicals are. 

Even when looking at it right before your eyes?! 

Does she look deficient? Nope. 

Much is wasted in growing this tree and for indoors a 3 gallon pot is all needed. 

They need to root bound the pot they are in and bottom feed and your yields skyrocket with plucking and defoliation at proper times. 

Most of what I teach people is opposite. 

However not one I have helped around here comes looking for me so they see I give them truth for the best price in town. 

Same price god charged me for the info. 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

This information is so important. 
So badly I need help to get it out. 
The kids here in the dispensary say their voices are not heard and so why should or would their bosses listen to me. 

Our voices will be heard. 

It does not matter that the joes that wrote the books and went to school and are admired do not know this wisdom. 

Rev shares it to the willing for free. 

Why? 

Because almost dying of cancer and other things created a hell of allot of empathy in me to help others willing to apply what indeed jahuwa most high taught this worm David. 

This tree is a fruit cursed in evolution like everything else and yet still must be ripened as a fruit through three stages and then it destroys disease... Period. 

Sorry those you admire do not know. 

By gods grace... I do. 

And I have been trying to give it freely for years. ...to a hard headed group. 

Did I come to Colorado in order to tell my brothers whom many are starseeds I have lived with in lives past that they suck as growers and breeders? 

No, they are among some of the best in the world... Period. 

I came to tell them in their amnesia that they have forgotten a few things and if they will allow me to remind them we will save lives and set this tree free. 

I love all of their stubborn selves more than they know... As I do many of you and all others that love and do no harm... No matter your faith. 

Lives must come first and ignorance crushed. 

Most are not stupid, just ignorant as I once was... Badly. 

The leaves of the tree shall be the healing of the nation's! 

It is written. 

The leaves have cannabinoid that is a cancer destroying machine. 

Ultimate healers those leaves and nutrition if grown organic. 

Yes rev we know people juice them. 

I know they do also and I tell them it is not enough.... You must activate the leaves chemical properties as juicing does not do this and the complete healing not given. 

They say, we do not want to get high. 

I say get over yourselves as you must activate the chemical and you will get high as heck and you will heal completely. 

How do you activate the leaves? 

Two ways I will share and the smoothie is number one and will destroy colon cancer and internal hemmies and outer hemmies and Pollock's in a week so you can sit on toilet also again. 

However you must take on a good vegetarian hemp based diet or you will just bring the curse back to you.. Period. 

First way. 
Take fan leaves and Decarbed in oven in Mason jar at 275 for 45 minutes and make Simpson oil with it and eat it.... However takes a good amount of leaves. 

Eat every day until you start bleeding out of your ass like a faucet, do not go to doctor for his understanding of this is nothing... Trust. 

You will bleed for several days when you poop and then it will stop and you are clean and can live and also shit out a bread loaf sitting down again. 

Second way. 

Take 30 fresh hand size organic leaves from a stinky putred indica lol and put them in a blender then add several oranges or lemons or grapefruit to that and then raw honey then a spoon of virgin coconut oil then the milk and meat of a real coconut and blend the pee out of it. 

The citric acid activates the cannabinoid in the leaf. 

But science and lab tests say! 

I could care less. 

Makes two Dixie cups in a ninja and you drink both cups down like it or not. 

You have to do this every day and in about a week all of that cannabinoid heat builds in the colon and like the other you will start bleeding for days and then it is done. 

Yes... I just gave you the cure for colon cancer and others for free. 

Blessed be the name of the most high god! 

You all as me was told by the elders that these days would come when gods knowledge would be poured upon the earth for those willing to humble and hear. 

You brothers and sisters want to help? 

Make this info viral. 

At all costs this must get out. 

It works for all that apply for god is not partial among us. 

We must come together for these new babies or he will punish us for our pride by nothing more letting us die in our own prideful ignorance.

Yes much change would have to happen and yes some dispensary would have to change their whole light system as most grow with high pressure sodium junk. 

Is life not worth it? 

The messenger is a worm... The message itself is what needs to be heard. 

Quick 

One love


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 23, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Done for now but I wanted to show just how beautiful the zacatecas was before flower and to tell you boys a little something.
> 
> These trees including this beautiful girl are given nothing but dirt mixed with hemp powder and bottom fed plain old water for veg and nothing but molasses and sugar for flower..... And will burn your eyes out... Period.
> 
> ...



Not gonna lie.. that plant doesn't look that great. Either overwatered and slightly deficient or something. Clawing down ends. Leaves look "puffy crinkled" and a lot of inverted canoeing.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 23, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> This information is so important.
> So badly I need help to get it out.
> The kids here in the dispensary say their voices are not heard and so why should or would their bosses listen to me.
> 
> ...



Also... Wtf.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

Laughing... Inverted canoeing. 

I show these things and give the cure for diseases and this is the first comment.... Laughing.... Welcome home rev.... Welcome home...


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

I will promise all trolls and pecker heads one thing.... You will not run me off this time nor will I respond to any negativity. 

You don't like the message? 

Your heads cannot get around it? 

Some will and they will be helped and so it is worth it to deal with negative folk to help those that are not. 

Every forum you can expect those with little understanding to come out of the woodwork and totally miss any good points to simply be smart asses. 

This is just honest. 

Every forum this happens. 

Part of it, grow thick skin, help the willing and do not respond to the rest. 

I can take constructive criticism any time. 

However there is allot more to my posts than trying to point out a flaw on a tree that not only had no flaws but saved a life by curing cancer. 

God rev these kids are going to come out of the woodwork again not knowing what the hell your talking about and get their little bashers out. 

Let them, such is life, perhaps one or two will listen.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

You elder growers and I mean you old farts lol... Search your hearts. 

Read my posts and worry not of a man's personality and just read From your hearts. 

I know some of you have wondered these things I have returned after two years to speak on again. 

Some of you have wondered all your lives that there was something missing. 

Just couldn't put a finger on it. 

Neither could I until death came and I went to a higher source. 

It should not matter whom this comes from as I seek no rewards from man... Nothing one. 

Apply what I have shared and see the truth for yourselves. 

I am just a guy with a glow in his hand speaking. 

Read all my posts of the past brothers and sisters... Why would I lie? 

Why still pursue this if I did not know literally on my life that every word is true. 

I am sorry for nothing as god chooses whom he shares with not the man. 

I had to learn the truth or die. 

How can I not share it? 

If you all knew, would you keep it inside? 

People are suffering that do not have to be. 

The cure was in front of us all along, we just where missing it a bit. 

We can grow her correct now brothers and set her free with this wisdom. 

Help is needed and a peaceful stand to be made. 
Those with ears. 
One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

Do some of you not remember what I told you of the little tree in my avatar and how if I told you what it was it would be harder for you to believe than anything I have said yet? 

I am here to help give understanding to the willing for free. 

If some of you can take this " milk" I will gladly tell you in detail one day what this tree is and you will have " solid food. " 

A brother knows his brother from his voice. 
Indeed


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 23, 2017)

I have some pure sativas running in a light dep greenhouse on 11/13, I have 4 ace zamaldelica and one golden tiger. They are being grown in 20 gallon organic no till pots. I put them into flower on the first of June at about a foot tall and they are now around 4 feet tall and just starting to show signs of budding. I haven't done any training just letting them do what they want


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

To watch someone die is horrible and to experience it yourself. 
To watch children die is worse. 

The info I have been giving for free for years now and yet not taken will stop this. 

I watched it destroy ever disease it touched. 

The oil when made with proper ripened bud. 
Thc is weak and only first stage ripening and most cut it before even done in first stage. 

Give it time under proper spectrum I have spoken of and heal yourselves and those you love. 

Ripen the fruit. 

Prove me wrong or right. 

You will see I have lied of nothing. 

I will be still for now. 
I guess it is that empathy thing that drives me. One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 23, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I have some pure sativas running in a light dep greenhouse on 11/13, I have 4 ace zamaldelica and one golden tiger. They are being grown in 20 gallon organic no till pots. I put them into flower on the first of June at about a foot tall and they are now around 4 feet tall and just starting to show signs of budding. I haven't done any training just letting them do what they wantView attachment 3966007View attachment 3966008


Gorgeous babies! 

If you have a way to drag them in at night try and do so when cold and you can extend the ripening a bit and get better healing bud and more of it. 
Us old redneck boys have been known to throw old tater sacks over them at night back home to extend it a good month and boy you would get some fire! 
God speed with those beauties.... One love


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2017)

Welcome back, Rev

@Rev.thenatural 

on behalf of the Dons, tis good to have you back!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Welcome back, Rev
> 
> @Rev.thenatural
> 
> on behalf of the Dons, tis good to have you back!


Thanks brother and I am here if needed just like so many here helped me years ago. 
Only together putting all pride aside can we set this tree free with this new but honestly old wisdom becoming new again. 
We all have some pride and we can all get our shirts in a wad at times, however this is about life and rev cared nothing for being the next silly guru on a cannabis magazine.... I care to save lives and set this tree free to grow any damned where she pleases. 
When the people that hate cannabis really know what it is and that negative effects and half ass healing comes from half ass grown bud and if this fruit is ripened proper it will cure these kids bodies and set their little minds free and their own..... All will stand. 

They ask... How do you know john! 

Why are you the only one that knows john! 
It should not matter.... Just do it..... Prove me right or wrong... 

Good too see all of you. 

I sure got old mom sativa on my mind. 

I couldn't even sleep and hope he is OK. 

Got something for him....


----------



## kona gold (Jun 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> You elder growers and I mean you old farts lol... Search your hearts.
> 
> Read my posts and worry not of a man's personality and just read From your hearts.
> 
> ...


Aloha Rev.
Pretty much my feelings as well.
Since the message came to me from God the Creator, it is believed!

You have to get high off the healing medicine. That is the healing part! You are gonna trip your balls off, then your gonna go into the healing rest! This rest is where the miracle's happen. It seems to shut your systems down, only leaving needed ones on.
This deep rest allows your body and the cannabinoids to do what it is intended to do.
Work with your immune system to seek out and destroy all cancer cells!!! 
A true miracle from God!
Blessings Rev!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Aloha Rev.
> Pretty much my feelings as well.
> Since the message came to me from God the Creator, it is believed!
> 
> ...


Blessings beautiful brother yes! 
Feel free to stop by my journal and speak of things with me as brothers.... One love and aloha my cousin Carmen lives there and I miss her. She use to live next door to tom selleck so maybe they kept up?


----------



## yesum (Jun 25, 2017)

Good to see you again Rev. old mother satva is still going strong here. I have been working with what Mexican genetics I can find, hope you can add some to the mix for us old timers who want that magic again.

From old High Times magazines they seem to rate the Zacatecas purple as being better than most of the rest. Have never had it so no opinion. Never see it around now in seed form. I guess you have some or similar. Have a couple Acapulco Golds with them having delicate leaves and stems, yours looked a bit different. Michoacan was my grail and managed to find a old one crossed to Guerrero and one to Acapulco Gold by way of Snowhigh.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

yesum said:


> Good to see you again Rev. old mother satva is still going strong here. I have been working with what Mexican genetics I can find, hope you can add some to the mix for us old timers who want that magic again.
> 
> From old High Times magazines they seem to rate the Zacatecas purple as being better than most of the rest. Have never had it so no opinion. Never see it around now in seed form. I guess you have some or similar. Have a couple Acapulco Golds with them having delicate leaves and stems, yours looked a bit different. Michoacan was my grail and managed to find a old one crossed to Guerrero and one to Acapulco Gold by way of Snowhigh.


Brothers from different mothers and yes I remember you. 
OK for Pete's sake we need to find old mom. 
I have been stingy as a school girl after church with my beans as there is a purpose for them and I don't want to mess up. 
However if rev opens his trap and tells someone he is going to do something.... It's done. 
Old mom i will send him what even hybrid Bob has not yet torn from my greedy palms.. I will send him gold. 

Heck he can perhaps do a journal and when he does a smoke report he will be so high and laughing and crying like a child and the rest of us will get high from him.. 

He will however have to agree to give a picture of his eyeballs so these brothers of ours can see what bleeding eyes look like... Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Thanks brother and I am here if needed just like so many here helped me years ago.
> Only together putting all pride aside can we set this tree free with this new but honestly old wisdom becoming new again.
> We all have some pride and we can all get our shirts in a wad at times, however this is about life and rev cared nothing for being the next silly guru on a cannabis magazine.... I care to save lives and set this tree free to grow any damned where she pleases.
> When the people that hate cannabis really know what it is and that negative effects and half ass healing comes from half ass grown bud and if this fruit is ripened proper it will cure these kids bodies and set their little minds free and their own..... All will stand.
> ...


Yeah, bro, you were already the big writer for Skunk for a while but still humble and cool when we reached out to you via email- You hoooked me and my brother @DonPetro up with some Black Forrest Seeds totally on the house, before KOS made sure they were commercially available even! (right!? That was dope- talk about a multi-stage high and awesome way to enjoy an epic sativa first, first time I was high for well over 3 hours, the high went from our foreheads, to our faces (cheeks specifically!) to our arms, the best part was feeling the tops of my forearms tingling for an hour, it felt like I could float .. 
time was really altered too or it really really lasted..

Now that you've gone a lot more medical, are there certain regions or landraces/types you like to look for so there is a higher cbd ratio, or do you like to really test the maturation dates and try to find the sweet spots in bringing out all the good cannabinoids?? I wonder if Phosphorous is key in developing the cbd's as well since P is so important in the maturation/finishing process..

For me, I'm looking to go much more medical now too, with so many family members that died from cancer in the last few years, its really becoming a meanigful point for me to help save those who are still here.. what I find interesting is that the ECS *Endo Cannabinoid System* is possibly THEE link and communication network that helps connect and maintain the overall balance of the skeletal, muscular, organ, and nervous systems.. from what I gather from these Doctors who are studying this year in year out, essentially cannabinoids can influence and regulate nearly all body functions and in essence one can control cancer especially if watching your toxic inputs.. 

I know you're well on your way and been at it for years, so hope you don't mind if I ask for some assistance.. for a care-giver brother who wants to build a collection of landraces from around the worlds oldest, as well most notable spots, would you suggest any books or any readings or even persons to get in touch with, I really want to learn all that I can about them and start harnessing their power... I'd be more than happy to hunt down some stuff for you too that you're after and trade or give you some as a way to thank you for your guidance 

Best regards,
Don T


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah, bro, you were already the big writer for Skunk for a while but still humble and cool when we reached out to you via email- You hoooked me and my brother @DonPetro up with some Black Forrest Seeds totally on the house, before KOS made sure they were commercially available even! (right!? That was dope- talk about a multi-stage high and awesome way to enjoy an epic sativa first, first time I was high for well over 3 hours, the high went from our foreheads, to our faces (cheeks specifically!) to our arms, the best part was feeling the tops of my forearms tingling for an hour, it felt like I could float ..
> time was really altered too or it really really lasted..
> 
> Now that you've gone a lot more medical, are there certain regions or landraces/types you like to look for so there is a higher cbd ratio, or do you like to really test the maturation dates and try to find the sweet spots in bringing out all the good cannabinoids?? I wonder if Phosphorous is key in developing the cbd's as well since P is so important in the maturation/finishing process..
> ...


I am not the man you think brother. 
Just a nobody trying to save lives. One love


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> I am not the man you think brother.
> Just a nobody trying to save lives. One love


Im the same.. just trying to save lives too for the sake of life itself. Just thought you'd be a good person to talk to!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jun 25, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Im the same.. just trying to save lives too for the sake of life itself. Just thought you'd be a good person to talk to!


I am just not the rev you thought. Come to my journal and we will speak as brothers about anything you would like and learn one from the other...


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 25, 2017)

Rev.thenatural said:


> I am just not the rev you thought. Come to my journal and we will speak as brothers about anything you would like and learn one from the other...


Ah, Respect, mango. Okay, I will see you there, then. Bless up til then!


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 27, 2017)

rev dude is back
and wild and woolly!

I have been trying since you left
i grew Panama, i have one solitary AG that is a female and hope to feel what it can show
another mex that i have hopes for
i am all in on sativas while i still have the energy
and yes this time[again] i harvested to soon..but plan to let things go longer
still dunno if there are better genetics of this out there
going through sativas is a long tough and oft times disappointing task..
i have some oaxaca red coming..punta rojo..another 6 month trial
but i need the best spirit/body healing plant there is


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 27, 2017)

mex... and no indica..now to grow it well with no seeds


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 27, 2017)

Bully 2

= oaxacan x [shanti]sk/haze

mere sprigs for buds... but oh those sprigs


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh man, you're inspiring me to do some more 6 month projects with a focus on mind body and soul..

Thanks for the post @OLD MOTHER SATIVA


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 28, 2017)

its all worth it..but there is no dough in it..its only form your mind /spirit and body..and its a hard slog..and strain dependant..
but in the end SO worth it

just remember three things

1.pure staivas do not like lots of intense light
and
2.many longflower plants will revert after the first pistil flush under 12/12 
so
10 on for success unless you know your plant

3. do not slam the nutes to em

go for it

4.and i might as well add the one i didn't do which is..let them totally finish


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2017)

Holy Smoke Malawi Gold:










Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold:






Grown until February:








Ace Purple Haze:








Grew out some Maui Wowie (probably Columbian) from old seeds. Got a male:







Cheers,
Mohican


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2017)

Purple haze crossed with backyard IBL (Mulanje x Jillybean) that went till December:




Pollinated the Purple Haze and Rebar with the Maui Wowie and got these:




The Rebar x Maui Wowie is looking just like the Maui Wowie:














Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 13, 2017)

OGEvilgenius said:


> There's actually pretty good research indicating THC is more effective for seizures. Hope you find what you're lookin for. Also, the plant might surprise you.


I had seizures when I was 16. Started smoking (NO CBD oil or CBD heavy bud available back then), I attribute it to the thc helping calm my brain as I think stress can trigger my seizures, I have seen people who also benefit from CBD oil for use on epilepsy patients. I went through MRI's and cat scans and they found no evidence of Epilepsy or any noticable problems. If my mom hadn't gave me my first bag my life could and would be a lot more hectic right now. So I think it depends on how your seizures are triggered to decide if cbd or thc will have more of a benefit. I feel each has their own purpose and have experienced it first hand. It's truly a miracle. Sorry for the post just had to chime in !


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 13, 2017)

I am hot...I need to come jump in your pool..lol

Dayum, looking mighty fine Mo...!!


----------



## greg nr (Jul 13, 2017)

qwizoking said:


> you said pure Acapulco gold.
> thats not an actual strain. ive spent lots of time with family in guerrero and specifically Acapulco. i know lots of farmers down there. and been growing real landraces some 15 years
> 
> i was just wondering what strain you were talking about..or if it was the strain called Acapulco gold. if its a central american sativa/south west mexico from a seedbank id be interested in it.
> ...


Fwiw, Bodhi offers landrace strains of acupulco gold and zipolite oaxacan 



> Zipolite mexican is a commercial oaxacan sativa with big buds and a zippy buzz.
> These seeds were actually collected in Zipolite beach, Oaxaca, Mexico.
> Cedar, strawberry, zapote, melon, banana, and mango aromas.
> 
> ...


They come and go at both Great Lakes Genetics and James Bean.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2017)

Sorry about the yucky pool pics. It was 110 outside and I was doing my best to work full time and keep my plants alive.

Pool looks much better now:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2017)

The guy from Phylos DNA testing was on the Weed Nerd and talked about the strain galaxy they are building. This thing is a genetic map of strains in a 3D visual galaxy. So awesome!

http://galaxy.phylosbioscience.com/?source=website


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 14, 2017)

mohican which is your fave of these sativas..actually i guess which is the most electric zippy cosmic with no sedative effects


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 14, 2017)

Couple Ace Seeds Zamaldelica at day 43 from flip


----------



## higher self (Jul 14, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Couple Ace Seeds Zamaldelica at day 43 from flip
> View attachment 3978028 View attachment 3978029 View attachment 3978030 View attachment 3978031


Nice!! Ive got my sweet carrot smelling pheno about a week in now.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2017)

Most sativas I have tried have the paranoia and then the buzz. No sedative effect. More like a stimulant effect.

Thai stick was a huge sedative but I think the opium water it was dipped in was the cause.

All of the migrant workers here love the sativa.

I make Frenchy's pressed hash to reduce the paranoia effects.

The Blue Dream clone from Santa Cruz is probably the best hybrid I have had that kept the UP buzz effects without the landrace paranoia.

I grew up smoking Mexican, Colombian, Panamanian, and the Hawaiian grown varieties of these strains. The paranoia is how I know it is the real deal.

There was a variety called Elephant back in 1977 that was from southeast Asia somewhere. I would love to have some of that again.

Check out my signature for links to my sativa grows and smoke reports. Make sure you scroll to the last links. I had to re-make new threads after Photo Bucket broke the links to my pictures.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ThermalRider (Jul 21, 2017)

Beautiful sativa pics Mohican poolside.. 

I agree on the onset paranoia (short lived as it is) as knowing it's the real deal.. oh miss the 70's in that respect..

Currently been camped on ACE site looking at the possibilities.. so many choices Old timers haze, Zamedelica, Golden Tiger etc...Durban ... 

Queen Mother looks interesting and the Punta Rojo flowers on and on and on..


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2017)

I wish I could figure out a way to contact Malberry seeds. They had an amazing collection of old African strains.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I wish I could figure out a way to contact Malberry seeds. They had an amazing collection of old African strains.



Look over at Hemp Depot. Great guys, and I l always got my stuff. They have Malberry stuff.

They also have Dr Atomic NL#5 if interested in NL. Its the real deal NL5.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2017)

I had some NL5 Auto that was surprisingly very good.


----------



## higher self (Jul 24, 2017)

Guys I've got some Mangu Karot from French Touch in veg expecting some sweet mango carrot terps to rival or top my Zamaldelica. I haven't smoked the Zamaldelica yet but by the stem rubs she was the best smelling out of 11 or 12 plants. I culled all the rest, had some Thai dom pheno's but I'm selecting for Zamal traits & I can't keep them all. 

Soon as they can get cloned they get flowered no veg time! Maybe in another month or so.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2017)

North Garden - just starting to alternate nodes:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2017)

Here are some updated pictures from the garden:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 28, 2017)

Wow. Impressive work!


----------



## yesum (Sep 29, 2017)

Colombian Gold '72 from USC. This is the most trippy strain I have run yet. The buzz is all in the head and all up. Visually it gets so intense with colors and all, it can seem surreal. Half an hour of that with quite a overdrive to the mind and then mellows out. Interestingly, I had CG back in 1979 and it was not nearly as good. They picked it early and I think it was crossed with indica by then. Was speedy without anything euphoric or visual either.

That bud is around 4 or 5 inches long and probably weighs about 2 grams without the stem. No weight to it, so easy to see why it went the way of the dodo bird. Extinct in the wild but reborn in my Jurassic tent.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2017)

The Purple Haze was the same way!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2018)

Mangu Carrot from French Touce at 7wks. I feel this is a better representation of Zamal than Zamaldelica from Ace Seeds. You can find similar pheno’s from both packs but the Zamaldelica you run into thai & Malawi pheno’s

This Mangu Carrot had the woody african smell along with the mango carrot profile with a little bit of pepperness. The Zamal is a bushy plant so easy to run with no hight issues just gotta deal w/ long flowering times.

I olan on hitting her with my Double Jamaican male if she smokes good.


----------



## Mad&Weed (Jul 3, 2018)

hello,
long time no post...
but here are some beauty's
Zamal K1
 
 
Zamal Mangu'Carot
 
 

happy growin'
M.


----------



## higher self (Jul 3, 2018)

Very impressive plants @Mad&Weed I kinda neglected mine didnt let them finish all the way & let the clone go so will have to start some over again. I also have some K1 which are you liking most?

I started a Destroyer S1 from dutch passion. I only got a few seeds to round off an attitude order while back lol but this plant in veg smells soo good. Got me wanting to get the regs from cannabiogen but dutch passion did well with these s1's. Cloning then flowering mother soon!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Swami Organic Seeds is going to have an Original 100% IBL 1979 Highland Guerrero Drug Line very soon. Days I believe.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Not sure but it may be a LTD run, and not sure if many available. I messaged not long ago to ask. But hes got a shot of them on Instagram.


----------



## paradise1 (Jul 4, 2018)

higher self said:


> Very impressive plants @Mad&Weed I kinda neglected mine didnt let them finish all the way & let the clone go so will have to start some over again. I also have some K1 which are you liking most?
> 
> I started a Destroyer S1 from dutch passion. I only got a few seeds to round off an attitude order while back lol but this plant in veg smells soo good. Got me wanting to get the regs from cannabiogen but dutch passion did well with these s1's. Cloning then flowering mother soon!


Any picture or grow journal about Desfran from Dutch Passion.?


----------



## higher self (Jul 4, 2018)

paradise1 said:


> Any picture or grow journal about Desfran from Dutch Passion.?


No not yet, I ran it in the past but was using cheap leds. Will grow the plant a lot better this time around. Cant wait to flower the stem rubs are giving me candy fruit smells. I'll post pictures here when it's further along. Probably have it in flower by next week, dont want to veg too long bc I dont remember what the stretch was like.


----------



## paradise1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Flowering time? Smoke?


----------



## higher self (Jul 4, 2018)

paradise1 said:


> Flowering time? Smoke?


Honestly I dont remember had to of been at least 3 yrs ago & I was running a lot of sativas back then. I dont run anything under 11wk now adays so I'd give it at least 12-13


----------



## gwheels (Jul 4, 2018)

Last round i ran train wreck and jack herer. I made coconut oil with the 4oz of trim and larf and stuff in my magical butter machine. Wow is that different coconut oil. Instead of falling asleep you organize cupboards and solve world problems. I have to write shit down.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

i am growing some seedsman - african buzz

pure malawi gold

started flowering her june 3, after a short veg. she was about 10-12" tall when i flipped the lights. 

i had to supercrop her at about 36" tall. her canopy is still stretching up. she has marble sized buds everywhere and does not even have alternating nodes yet !!!!! never have seen that before with flowers everywhere.

she is supposed to go 11 weeks and i am only starting week 5. may have to use the trellis & supercropping to keep her under control.

she is also bushy as hell under my samsung f strips 3000K/3500K. plant is probably 30" wide in RDWC.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i am growing some seedsman - african buzz
> 
> pure malawi gold
> 
> ...


back toward the tail end of 15', I bought 48 of ace seeds Malawi, I made a similar mistake, and waited till the Malawi showed sex, by then they were 18 inches tall, by the end of flower (100 days), they were 6' tall. 
They could have gone 15 weeks or more. Pure Malawi is branchy and very vigorous.


----------



## gwheels (Jul 4, 2018)

I have an ace seeds malawi X panama. But i figure fems are the way to go so its fem.  Egads I am looking forward to it. She just recovered from a horrible topping by my giant thumbs. 

It will not yield like my white rhino but it will be amazing save for close friends kind of smoke I think


----------



## higher self (Jul 4, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> back toward the tail end of 15', I bought 48 of ace seeds Malawi, I made a similar mistake, and waited till the Malawi showed sex, by then they were 18 inches tall, by the end of flower (100 days), they were 6' tall.
> They could have gone 15 weeks or more. Pure Malawi is branchy and very vigorous.


Yeah months ago I ran a few different African strains. I feel for me to grow them at their best I would have to sog from clones to find keepers then scrog that keeper in a mono crop run. Most of the time I try to run those unruly sativas it just gets neglected in a corner while im running other stuff like my OG's. I cant mix n match going forward.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't know if there are any left, but Swami Organic Seeds let out a batch of 40-50 packs of REAL DEAL 70s Highland Guerrero/Acapulco Gold.
Not a Hybrid, though in the 70s its well known the injected Narrow Leaf Leb Hash Plant into the mix. This is a Heavy Duty Drug Cultivar, and when theyre gone, they wont be rereleased. You have to purchase them through Instagram link, and specifically request this strain. Its not listed in the active list. LTD ED.
I got 2 packs, and you also get a free pack of something else. I requested.. THE ONE X RKS/Michoachan.


----------



## Mad&Weed (Jul 5, 2018)

higher self said:


> Very impressive plants @Mad&Weed I kinda neglected mine didnt let them finish all the way & let the clone go so will have to start some over again. I also have some K1 which are you liking most?
> 
> I started a Destroyer S1 from dutch passion. I only got a few seeds to round off an attitude order while back lol but this plant in veg smells soo good. Got me wanting to get the regs from cannabiogen but dutch passion did well with these s1's. Cloning then flowering mother soon!


well I love the Mangu'carrot more than K1... had also the Mangu'Pepper... Mangu'Carrot has this special smell & high... it's not strong but a clear head high with positive vibrations... girls love to vape it because it's not too strong but makes you talk talk talk... sometimes I regret it because they don't stop talking while having sex duhhhh
K1 has 14 weeks flowering time ... Mangu'Carrot around 18 weeks...
if you manage that and the plant is still healthy... than your' a master of sativa 
M.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 5, 2018)

At one of my favorite sessions with a group of local farmers, we smoked some heavy chronic. I was drooping big. I pulled out a bomber of Purple Haze and that shit brought me back to life 

Landrace sativa is a great antidote to knock-out chronic fatigue.


----------



## higher self (Jul 5, 2018)

Mad&Weed said:


> well I love the Mangu'carrot more than K1... had also the Mangu'Pepper... Mangu'Carrot has this special smell & high... it's not strong but a clear head high with positive vibrations... girls love to vape it because it's not too strong but makes you talk talk talk... sometimes I regret it because they don't stop talking while having sex duhhhh
> K1 has 14 weeks flowering time ... Mangu'Carrot around 18 weeks...
> if you manage that and the plant is still healthy... than your' a master of sativa
> M.


Lol!! I know those terps your talking about, I still have some of the finished buds & they smell amazing. Definitely want to pop some more Mangu's when I can probably after I see what this variety of sativa fems I have are about. 

Sativas were always easier for me to grow since they arnt heavy feeders, I like to top dress with organics. My issues are always with space & time for the 13+ wk strains


----------



## Mad&Weed (Jul 5, 2018)

... pollination of a PNG (Papua New Guinea) with Tom Hill Haze pollen from a male with resin on stem...
 
happy growin'
M.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Landrace sativa is a great antidote to knock-out chronic fatigue.


It is 98% of what I smoke. I get a big bag full for like $25


----------



## Mad&Weed (Jul 5, 2018)

here is my Malawi x Tom Hill Haze


M.


----------



## paradise1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i am growing some seedsman - african buzz
> 
> pure malawi gold
> 
> ...


When u buy your seeds? Looking that African Buzz but searching online they look like a hybrid not pure sativa?


----------



## Mad&Weed (Jul 6, 2018)

paradise1 said:


> When u buy your seeds? Looking that African Buzz but searching online they look like a hybrid not pure sativa?


YES
I bought African Buzz and got also freebees... because of the Afropips Malawi background... but was really disappointed ...
the 3 pack where all hybrids ... crossed with a indica to shorten the flower time and make them smaller... than backcrossed to Malawi...
the last 4 years I've tried so much great sounding pure sativa and was disappointed 90% of time...
if you ever grow a pure landrace sativa like Zamal... then you know what's a pure sativa landrace...
the high is really different than from hybrids... the buzz is so great that you want it forever...
you can find similar high in O-Haze & Tom Hill Haze, Punto Rojo, Columbian Gold 70', Zamal, Thai stick, Laos etc...
but commercially produced... did not find any this times... 
did a test with all the strains Seeds of Africa was offering... duhhh waste of time & money... all strains where hybrids... skunk is all around there...
one of the really serious guy's who offer seeds is Bodhi... he has all the pure strains that are lost today... he also send you freebies if you ask... 
M.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 6, 2018)

paradise1 said:


> When u buy your seeds? Looking that African Buzz but searching online they look like a hybrid not pure sativa?


they were gifted to me.

i thought they were pure sativa, maybe i was wrong. growing like crazy...

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/African_Buzz/Seedsman/


----------



## raggyb (Jul 7, 2018)

Ace Ethiopian, 10 weeks. I haven't figured out how to grow it but looking forward to harvesting just the same


----------



## Mad&Weed (Jul 7, 2018)

here is a PNG close to finish...
around 16 weeks...

PNG
  

happy growin'
M.


----------



## kona gold (Jul 7, 2018)

Mad&Weed said:


> here is a PNG close to finish...
> around 16 weeks...
> 
> PNG
> ...


Nice.
Still shooting out clusters.
What's the attributes of this strain so far


----------



## Mad&Weed (Jul 7, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Nice.
> Still shooting out clusters.
> What's the attributes of this strain so far


thx
well first time... smells floral like marigold... sweet
curious how the high will be... bag seed ...gifted by a good friend...
M.


----------



## kona gold (Jul 7, 2018)

Mad&Weed said:


> thx
> well first time... smells floral like marigold... sweet
> curious how the high will be... bag seed ...gifted by a good friend...
> M.


Has a nice resin profile for a sativa.
Looks like it will be potent!


----------



## kona gold (Jul 7, 2018)

Mad&Weed said:


> here is a PNG close to finish...
> around 16 weeks...
> 
> PNG
> ...


Kinda looks similar to this Hawaiian Fantasy strain I have from Snow High.
Hope all turns out kryp!


----------



## yesum (Jul 8, 2018)

I got in on the Highland Guerrero by Swami. Thanks Jimi. Not sure if it is Acapulco Gold too though, I think they were two different strains, could be wrong. I already have the Swami Guerrero x Panama Red but was not impressed with the one plant I grew. Fairly dull high but just one plant. The Panama Red from Snowhigh and Greenthumb is anything but dull. Same with the Guerrero x Blueberry from Chimera, though a pheno hunt is needed.

Saw the PNG and thought of my Nanan Bouclou which is PNG x Haitian. They say it can be psychedelic, hope so. Have a great pheno of Snowhigh Acapulco Gold that is revegging. Perfect high. Some Cambodian x Thai is finishing, from Snowhigh. Many other heirloom sativas on tap, just have to grow them. The seeds are in the fridge.


----------



## kona gold (Jul 8, 2018)

yesum said:


> I got in on the Highland Guerrero by Swami. Thanks Jimi. Not sure if it is Acapulco Gold too though, I think they were two different strains, could be wrong. I already have the Swami Guerrero x Panama Red but was not impressed with the one plant I grew. Fairly dull high but just one plant. The Panama Red from Snowhigh and Greenthumb is anything but dull. Same with the Guerrero x Blueberry from Chimera, though a pheno hunt is needed.
> 
> Saw the PNG and thought of my Nanan Bouclou which is PNG x Haitian. They say it can be psychedelic, hope so. Have a great pheno of Snowhigh Acapulco Gold that is revegging. Perfect high. Some Cambodian x Thai is finishing, from Snowhigh. Many other heirloom sativas on tap, just have to grow them. The seeds are in the fridge.


I had a pack of that Nanan Bouclou , but they were recently lost!
Figured I was one of a very few who got a pack of those!?!
Best of luck with them sir!

When I first read about this strain, it stated the parents as a Hawaiian Sativa x PNG!
That was what initially attractive me to this strain, as I once read of a very potent strain with these parents.
But then I guess the corrected themselves and said it is a Haitian Sativa.


----------



## yesum (Jul 10, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I don't know if there are any left, but Swami Organic Seeds let out a batch of 40-50 packs of REAL DEAL 70s Highland Guerrero/Acapulco Gold.
> Not a Hybrid, though in the 70s its well known the injected Narrow Leaf Leb Hash Plant into the mix. This is a Heavy Duty Drug Cultivar, and when theyre gone, they wont be rereleased. You have to purchase them through Instagram link, and specifically request this strain. Its not listed in the active list. LTD ED.
> I got 2 packs, and you also get a free pack of something else. I requested.. THE ONE X RKS/Michoachan.



Just asked Swami and he said the Guerrero is different than the Acapulco Gold. No big deal but I like to know. I have my order in for a pack.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

Pac Chuk said:


> durbz arent even potent sativa


Excuse me sir: What line of Durban Poison have you tasted?


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Guerrero. Nice. Here's a picture of a pure 100% guerro mountain green. One love, rev.thenaturalView attachment 3485824


Excuse me, sir, but your pic dosent look like any Mexican landraces that I knowed... It even dosen't look like an sativa dominant híbrid...


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Allot of times what keeps so many of you from knowing pure Sativa's of any locale, is the wonderful misconception that pure Sativa's have thin leaves. Horribly sad and wrong


At least the most of them have it. And specially Acapulco Gold. Your strains looks like narcohibrids to me.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Cannabis will pollinate with other, berries,fruits,herbs,trees and certain shrubs but not vegetables. They will take on the characteristics within three generations. Those you've heard talk about the joy of pine tasting Sativa's for instance, don't realize those were done mostly in the south were they were grown near pine thickets over the generation and their pure mexi and a joy to smoke. Acapulco gold, is a cannabis tree that has pollinated with bamboo.


Fiiiiuuuuuuuuuuu......


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2018)

It is an interesting hypothesis. It would be nice to see the science.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3488586
> 
> kali x destroyer


I love *Destroyer* by Cannabiogen: [Meao Thai x [(Michoacán) X (Colombian)] I think.
One of my all times favorites sativa strains...


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> We took three beautiful pure Mexican indica " western Oaxaca, zacatecas and jalisco blue agave and also pollinated them with the shorline Acapulco and made three new kush that will destroy all.... Arrogant? ...truth.


I dont know if you are arrogant... I would say better ignorant...


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Here is a western Oaxaca Ms Thelma and her seeds you see are Thelma kush.
> 
> Pollination with pure shoreline Acapulco male.
> 
> ...


Your plants arent any Oaxacan or Guerrero landraces: they looks like comercial hibrids.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Now rev surely you got to get stoned and some sleep at some point!
> 
> Yes and that is why we made.... Sandman
> 
> ...


How funny: your Morroco & Afghan plants looks like your "real pure" Sativa Mexican landraces...


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> zipolite oaxacan


Hi.
Zipolite Oaxacan isent a Mexican Landrace: it's a sativa dominant narcohibrid.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

paradise1 said:


> Any picture or grow journal about Desfran from Dutch Passion.?


I was gifted with 5 Desfran fem by DutchPJoke from DP: I growed 2: One was a very good Sativa, close to the original Destroyer Cannabiogen but less potent (Desfran DP is a S1 of Destroyer CBG).
The second was a shit without any rosin, like hemp or a textile cannabis...


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

Mohican said:


> It is an interesting hypothesis. It would be nice to see the science.


Hello, sir:
I have seen right now your beatiful real pure sativas pics (btw, I still dont know how to "like" a post).
Can you tell me a little more about the taste&psicoactivity of your favorites, please?
Thousand thanks.


----------



## paradise1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Montuno said:


> I was gifted with 5 Desfran fem by DutchPJoke from DP: I growed 2: One was a very good Sativa, close to the original Destroyer Cannabiogen but less potent (Desfran DP is a S1 of Destroyer CBG).
> The second was a shit without any rosin, like hemp or a textile cannabis...


Any picture of your good Desfran? When u grow her?


----------



## paradise1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Montuno said:


> I was gifted with 5 Desfran fem by DutchPJoke from DP: I growed 2: One was a very good Sativa, close to the original Destroyer Cannabiogen but less potent (Desfran DP is a S1 of Destroyer CBG).
> The second was a shit without any rosin, like hemp or a textile cannabis...


And what smell of the good and the hemp desfran?


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

paradise1 said:


> And what smell of the good and the hemp desfran?


The hemp one had no odour, taste like hemp and have near to none psicoactivity.
The good one smells n taste very close to the frutiest Destroyer CannaBioGen genotipes ( like compote of sweet white pear?), but wasent as potent as the original Destroyer one.
I growed Desfran 3 & 2 years Ago.


----------



## paradise1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Im growering one right now, mine outdoor, guest u grow indoor so it's a bit different 
Just start flowrering, hope i dont get the hemp pheno or i will wasted 5-6 month for nothing. 
Are u notice any different on hemp and good when in veg or flowring?
Do it look like your hemp or your good ones? Do your hemp has any smell in veg? Mine has some tropical fruit smelling. 
Sorry for much questions. Thank you for your times.


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Excuse me sir: What line of Durban Poison have you tasted?


All these fruity Durban Poisons are fake....I pretty much grew up on the stuff.
It tastes and smells just like ordinary weed. But it is very trippy.
The only times I have seen people act out on weed has been DP.
I have even seen it make people speak in tongues, without them even knowing they are doing it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> All these fruity Durban Poisons are fake....I pretty much grew up on the stuff.
> It tastes and smells just like ordinary weed. But it is very trippy.
> The only times I have seen people act out on weed has been DP.
> I have even seen it make people speak in tongues, without them even knowing they are doing it.


How do you know they weren't just mumbling nonsense?


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2018)

We were having a conversation, same as we did every night, watching telly etc...
My friend thought he was talking normally, but what came out was a very structured giberdy gook language.
My wife and I looked at each other, like is this real. And then as soon as he started he stopped. He knew nothing about it when we asked him what was that.
He thought he was just speaking normally on about whatever the topic at hand was.
I've also seen it make people too scared to go out the door. Can be quite paranoia-inducing.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 20, 2018)

paradise1 said:


> Im growering one right now, mine outdoor, guest u grow indoor so it's a bit different
> Just start flowrering, hope i dont get the hemp pheno or i will wasted 5-6 month for nothing.
> Are u notice any different on hemp and good when in veg or flowring?
> Do it look like your hemp or your good ones? Do your hemp has any smell in veg? Mine has some tropical fruit smelling.
> Sorry for much questions. Thank you for your times.


Nevermind about question me about things that can interest to you, cos I uses to do the same with the other growers & breeders.
Btw, Im only an outdoor grower, too.

Ok: Nobody will be able to like the "hemp one", except to make rope, maybe... I dont think it is like a genotipe, cos the original Destroyer CannaBioGen dosent have it and always gives great plants with a very potent psicoactivity: I think the problemas is the way in what a lot of Seeds Banks (overall the Dutch ones and the Spanish " bulk seeds" ones, but same from USA or Canada too) are making their seeds: by subcontractors inna massive way without any test or any quality control...

About your plant: your have a smell similar like the "good" one; I explained that my "bad" one near hasent any smell...
The "good" n the "bad" looked similar, but the "bad" have a little amount of rosin. Same pics:


----------



## JDMase (Jul 20, 2018)

I have a really sativa leaning Pineapple Express. Not really sure how to get the most from it. I'm used to the indica so I'm assuming around half nuts strength(500ppm?) 2nd week of flower atm


----------



## yesum (Jul 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> We were having a conversation, same as we did every night, watching telly etc...
> My friend thought he was talking normally, but what came out was a very structured giberdy gook language.
> My wife and I looked at each other, like is this real. And then as soon as he started he stopped. He knew nothing about it when we asked him what was that.
> He thought he was just speaking normally on about whatever the topic at hand was.
> I've also seen it make people too scared to go out the door. Can be quite paranoia-inducing.



So where to get the real Durban Poison? I have some I am quite sure are real. Snowhigh Durban seeds. I am told the taste is licorice or anise. Strong for a heirloom too.


----------



## paradise1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Nevermind about question me about things that can interest to you, cos I uses to do the same with the other growers & breeders.
> Btw, Im only an outdoor grower, too.
> 
> Ok: Nobody will be able to like the "hemp one", except to make rope, maybe... I dont think it is like a genotipe, cos the original Destroyer CannaBioGen dosent have it and always gives great plants with a very potent psicoactivity: I think the problemas is the way in what a lot of Seeds Banks (overall the Dutch ones and the Spanish " bulk seeds" ones, but same from USA or Canada too) are making their seeds: by subcontractors inna massive way without any test or any quality control...


Thanks but u don't answer my questions yet. Hope i dont get hemp pheno


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2018)

Licorice/anise is very typical of African landrace


----------



## Montuno (Jul 20, 2018)

paradise1 said:


> Thanks but u don't answer my questions yet. Hope i dont get hemp pheno


You must be more patience with me: Im not an English speaker (I must translate in my mind or in a electronic translator before to post) n I was still editing my before post triyin to ask your questions n to post same pics...

Anyway, I prefer thousand times more an original * Destroyer Cannabiogen* that the Desfran Dutch Passion copy... As ya said before, you can loose months growin bad hemp. And I never seen or smoked a Destroyer CBG that wasent betwwen the 7 to 10 "points" in my subjetive 0 to 10 quality scale...


----------



## Montuno (Jul 20, 2018)

yesum said:


> So where to get the real Durban Poison? I have some I am quite sure are real. Snowhigh Durban seeds. I am told the taste is licorice or anise. Strong for a heirloom too.


*Tropical Seeds Company* has a great *Durban Poison'70 * that Im growin right now. It is a selection of the green geno, only.


----------



## paradise1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Montuno said:


> You must be more patience with me: Im not an English speaker (I must translate in my mind or in a electronic translator before to post) n I was still editing my before post triyin to ask your questions n to post same pics...


Lol I thought u forget. English not is not my language too, i still learning about it. And thanks u very much for your answer. I know desfran is knockoffs Destroyers from Cannabiogen but the fake only half the prince so i buy it. Look like many people
have a similar case like your , some get very good plant and another pure trash. They say u get what u pay for hope that
does not apply to me. Lol

And in your picture is the bad one?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> All these fruity Durban Poisons are fake....I pretty much grew up on the stuff.
> It tastes and smells just like ordinary weed. But it is very trippy.
> The only times I have seen people act out on weed has been DP.
> I have even seen it make people speak in tongues, without them even knowing they are doing it.



dang, i hope my seedsman durban makes me speak in tongues...


----------



## Montuno (Jul 20, 2018)

paradise1 said:


> Look like many people
> have a similar case like your , some get very good plant and another pure trash. They say u get what u pay for hope that
> does not apply to me. Lol
> 
> And in your picture is the bad one?


I have seen the same case of my "bad hemp/poor rosined" Desfran Dutch Passion, in other strains like Acapulco Gold-Barneys, Kalashnikova-Green House, Flo-Dutch Passion, n several strains by World of Seeds... N as you sais, several growers reports the same with other strains and seedbanks...: from 10 seeds, maybe 1 keeper if you are lucky, 7- 8 between good n "nothing especial", n 1-2 (or more, je) pure thrash...

Anyway I think n I really hope that your Desfran Dutch Passion isent like my " bad one".
Best whishes!

PD: Mine pics are from the "bad one", but as I said you, it is like the " good one" but with a poor or very poor rosin production


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey @Montuno thanks for your input & pictures. I just started a cross I made years ago, its Cannabiogen Punto Rojo x Tropical Seeds Durban Punch. Only popped 3 out of 7 seeds so hope I find some nice Rojo dominant plants.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 20, 2018)

higher self said:


> Cannabiogen Punto Rojo x Tropical Seeds Durban Punch.


What a interestin cross...
*Durban Punch* (Durban Poison'70 x South African Ciskei Higlands) has a very potent introspective/upliftin/energetic high: overall the Durban Poison'70 geno.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3488586
> 
> kali x destroyer





homebrewer said:


> Is 'kali' kali mist? Looks real nice!


...isent it a cross with *Destroyer (Cannabiogen)*?


----------



## dangledo (Jul 21, 2018)

Montuno said:


> ...isent it a cross with *Destroyer (Cannabiogen)*?



Yes. An all time favorite. I'd have to hunt to find it again. From a fistful of hopefuls


----------



## Montuno (Jul 21, 2018)

higher self said:


> I started a Destroyer S1 from dutch passion. I only got a few seeds to round off an attitude order while back lol but this plant in veg smells soo good. Got me wanting to get the regs from cannabiogen


Any Desfran (Destroyer-Cannabiogen S1) by Dutch Passion can be compared with the original Destroyer CBG, overall the regular versión.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 21, 2018)

yesum said:


> View attachment 4018731
> 
> Colombian Gold '72 from USC. This is the most trippy strain I have run yet. The buzz is all in the head and all up. Visually it gets so intense with colors and all, it can seem surreal. Half an hour of that with quite a overdrive to the mind and then mellows out. Interestingly, I had CG back in 1979 and it was not nearly as good. They picked it early and I think it was crossed with indica by then. Was speedy without anything euphoric or visual either.
> 
> That bud is around 4 or 5 inches long and probably weighs about 2 grams without the stem. No weight to it, so easy to see why it went the way of the dodo bird. Extinct in the wild but reborn in my Jurassic tent.


Yeah! You have a *real * Colombian Golf.


----------



## higher self (Jul 21, 2018)

Montuno said:


> What a interestin cross...
> *Durban Punch* (Durban Poison'70 x South African Ciskei Higlands) has a very potent introspective/upliftin/energetic high: overall the Durban Poison'70 geno.


Yes hopefully get something good, some nice sativas in the mix. 



Montuno said:


> Any Desfran (Destroyer-Cannabiogen S1) by Dutch Passion can be compared with the original Destroyer CBG, overall the regular versión.


I grew one of these s1's out before and in hindsight it was worth growing again imo. My growing skills & indoor equipment have vastly improved since then so I get excited seeing how previously grown strains turn out.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 21, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Any Desfran (Destroyer-Cannabiogen S1) by Dutch Passion can be compared with the original Destroyer CBG, overall the regular versión.


You grow it out? Interesting


----------



## Montuno (Jul 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> You grow it out? Interesting


Yeah. Destroyer (Cannabiogen) shows other great genos that you cant find in Desfran (DP) like the one that have the best psicoactivity: the famouse *Destroyer Trigo Loco's geno (Meao Thai geno?).*
Desfran is only a S1 from a "good fruity taste, good production n " earlly" florewin end ) that "somebody" gifted to an Argentinian grower...: This is why Dutch Passion sayed líes in their Desfran presentación like: "This is an amazin SouthAmerican Sativa that we have been worked in durin 20 years... Our best & most potent n psicoactive Sativa..."


----------



## Montuno (Jul 22, 2018)

*Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui* , [Malawi X (Congo x Nepal Highlands Sativa)], by the Mexican breeder *Psilocybo* working with some of the * A.C.E. (*aka Asociación de Cultivadores Españoles) genétics.

Psilocybo gifted it me to test 2 years ago. I germined she durin the first June week. Here who she looked the Agust-6, with near of 2 metros of height :
*
*


----------



## Montuno (Jul 22, 2018)

* Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui* (germined June-7) in October-1:


----------



## Montuno (Jul 24, 2018)

*Psilocybo's MALAWI BANGUI*, (borned June-7), in October-25:


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2018)

The Holy Smoke Malawi (probably Malberry) numbed my lips and my tongue. The paranoia was strong for 15-20 minutes and then it was a happy talkative song filled high for 3 hours.















Have you ever had any WIllie Nelson?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2018)

5th generation backyard sativa:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Montuno (Jul 24, 2018)

*Raw* are my favorites smokin paper...

Here, how looked my *Psilocybo' Malawi Bangui *(borned June-7), in November-1:


*














































*

*




*

Salud y Verde...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2018)

That is beautiful!
It reminds me of the Mulanje:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Montuno (Jul 24, 2018)

*Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui*, (borned June-7) in November-11:







(Inna the up-left corner you can see the World wide famouse Spainish Fly...):


----------



## Montuno (Jul 24, 2018)

*Psilocybo Malawi Bangui*, (borned June-7), November-11:

Mirando al Oeste/to West:






Al Este/To East:






Flores ( se aprecia el lento aumento del resinado; aún le queda...):






























Tallo inferior:


----------



## Montuno (Jul 25, 2018)

Btw, I'll continue showin the evolution of the Psilocybo Malawi Bangui here, but in the next linked thread I will show pics ( mines & from people arround me) & descriptions of same sativa landraces & pure sativa's crosses (Congo Point Noire, Congo Black, Senegal Kafountine, Durban Poison'70, SouthAfrican Ciskei Highlands, Swazi Gold, Zambian Copper, Nepal Highlands Sativa, Phillippines Kalinga, Vietnam Dalat,...):

https://www.rollitup.org/t/anyone-running-any-tropical-seed-company-strains.460542/


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2018)

Your soil looks amazing!


----------



## Montuno (Jul 25, 2018)

*Psilocybo Malawi Bangui*, November-16:


----------



## Montuno (Jul 26, 2018)

The last 2016-November-20 I picked a little bud from Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui in order to test it:

Cogollito del 20-N, cogido de prueba, de Psilocybo Malawi Bangui...


----------



## Montuno (Jul 26, 2018)

But she continued florewin...

2016-November-25: Psilocybo Malawi Bangui:

Para el 25 del 11, tras dias de intensas lluvias, la Psilocybo Malawi Bangui:


----------



## Montuno (Jul 28, 2018)

*Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui *:
Another close pics from her buds. Day November-20 ( the next mornig I cropped the most part of the plant).


----------



## Mad&Weed (Jul 28, 2018)

some fresh images from my grow room...

left -> Zamal x Malawi aka Zamalawi right -> my O-Haze x Neville's Haze cross


Zamal (Mangu'Carrot) x Tom Hill Haze
 


Senegal x Tom Hill Haze


all suffer from fungus gnats but I've got them under control ... hopefully
@Montuno and @Mohican 
much respect.... great plants ... really jealous because I can't grow outdoors nor finish sativas properly outdoors...
happy growin'
M.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 28, 2018)

Mad&Weed said:


> some fresh images from my grow room...
> 
> left -> Zamal x Malawi aka Zamalawi right -> my O-Haze x Neville's Haze cross
> View attachment 4172438
> ...


I really think it is so much more meritorious n dificult to grow this kind of sativas indoor like you, than outdoor like me.
Beatiful indoor sativas n great genetics... What can you tell me about their taste & psicoactivity?
Salud y sativeo!


----------



## Mad&Weed (Jul 29, 2018)

Montuno said:


> What can you tell me about their taste & psicoactivity?


not much yet... because first time I grow my crosses... made many seeds last year with a amazing tom hill haze male I've found in two packs... he had resin on stem... I've pollinated all my fav cuttings I've found the last 10 years ... only pure sativa landrace and hybrids ... with this male and grow now all the crosses ... have finished just a few like o-haze x thh and Malawi x thh... 
I've discovered tom hill haze last year and it's the strongest and best strain I've found in 30 year's + ...
I've waited all the time with my cuttings for this dude... and he made it 
some good friends @ another forum grow them outdoors now and they are very vigorous... 
so all I've smoked so far are very psychoactive and have long duration... 3-4 h
Zamal is more pleasant social like talk talk talk and o-haze is more for good music concert ... damn strong and blows every modern hybrid away 

o-haze x tom hill haze
 
 

all the best
M.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 29, 2018)

Mad&Weed said:


> I've discovered tom hill haze last year and it's the strongest and best strain I've found in 30 year's + ...


Tom Hill Seeds Bank have here the best reputación. His Haze (n the Oldtimers one) are the most apreciated here, n the favorites hazes for my friends (but I never grow it).
*Raco*, (a famouse Spanish grower&breeder who I think is related with Tom Hill) made a especial selection of Tom Hill's Haze...
I were gifted with same *Jeep's BubbleHaze*, (Raco's Tom Hill Haze #27 X Leocadio's Serious Seeds Bubblegumn'03) seeds, but I still havent growed it...


----------



## Montuno (Jul 29, 2018)

Montuno said:


> *Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui *:
> Another close pics from her buds. Day November-20 ( the next mornig I cropped the most part of the plant).


I madre a mistake here: The real date is *December-7*.
Sorry.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 29, 2018)

N these pics are from 2017-*January-7*:
Little low *Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui *'s buds (without being cropped past 2016-December-7), frozen after the coldest Winter's night ( -5 °C ) :













Que frío!


----------



## kona gold (Jul 29, 2018)

Montuno said:


> *Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui *:
> Another close pics from her buds. Day November-20 ( the next mornig I cropped the most part of the plant).


Now that is how I like my Sativa's!!!!
Solid, and crusty with great resin.
You already know it will have strong flavors and potency!
Very nicely done!!


----------



## Montuno (Jul 29, 2018)

Cogollitos de *Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui *:


----------



## Mad&Weed (Jul 30, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Cogollitos de *Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui *:


wow great resin coverage !
looks very tasty...
did u get my PM ?
thx
M.


----------



## Mad&Weed (Jul 31, 2018)

here are some fresh images from my grow room

Senegal x Tom Hill Haze
 

A5Haze x Malawi
 

O-Haze x Nevilles Haze
 


Zamal x Malawi
 


Hawaiian Sativa x Mulanje Gold


Nevilles haze x Malawi
 


happy growin'
M.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 1, 2018)

Malawi crosses look extra frosty


----------



## Montuno (Aug 3, 2018)

An "air view" from the *Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui* durin September:


----------



## Mohican (Aug 3, 2018)

Here is one of my favorite Malawi Gold shots:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> We were having a conversation, same as we did every night, watching telly etc...
> My friend thought he was talking normally, but what came out was a very structured giberdy gook language.
> My wife and I looked at each other, like is this real. And then as soon as he started he stopped. He knew nothing about it when we asked him what was that.
> He thought he was just speaking normally on about whatever the topic at hand was.
> I've also seen it make people too scared to go out the door. Can be quite paranoia-inducing.


Good sign of blood clot in brain, stroke, or tumor type issue. If I were friends with this person I would 200% be sure they went to get a scan and would not give up urging them until they went or called the cops on me for harrassment. Weed relieves migraines because it makes the veins open up that cause the pressure.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 20, 2018)

@paradise1 , @dangledo : here the comparation between an *Destroyer* fem Cannabiogen borned this 20-July, an a *Outlaw* Dutch Passion borned 21-July.
Outlaw is "suppously" Amnesia Haze X SuperHaze (?)...
The Outlaw (as well the Desfran I showed before) was gifted to my directly by Dutch P Joke from Dutch Passion.
Pic from today:


----------



## Montuno (Aug 20, 2018)

higher self said:


> Hey @Montuno thanks for your input & pictures. I just started a cross I made years ago, its Cannabiogen Punto Rojo x Tropical Seeds Durban Punch. Only popped 3 out of 7 seeds so hope I find some nice Rojo dominant plants.


How is goin your cross? Are you showing it in any RIU's thread?
Salud!


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 21, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Cogollitos de *Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui *:How long from seed to chop time,outdoor growing,thank you


----------



## Montuno (Aug 21, 2018)

I chopped it in December-7.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 21, 2018)

Mad&Weed said:


> I've discovered tom hill haze last year and it's the strongest and best strain I've found in 30 year's + ...
> I've waited all the time with my cuttings for this dude... and he made it
> some good friends @ another forum grow them outdoors now and they are very vigorous...
> so all I've smoked so far are very psychoactive and have long duration... 3-4 h
> Zamal is more pleasant social like talk talk talk and o-haze is more for good music concert ... damn strong and blows every modern hybrid away


Maybe is it cos Zamal is more euphoric, n the Tom Hill Haze & the OldTimers Haze more lisergic or psicolelic?

I wait for your final opinions about your amazing strains with a lot interest...

Salud y Sativeo del bueno!!


----------



## Montuno (Aug 26, 2018)

*Destroyer* fem Cannabiogen (borned 20-Julio) right now, in "The Dogs' House":


----------



## Montuno (Aug 28, 2018)

La *Destroyer * fem (Cannabiogen), (nacida 20-Julio) va como un tiro. Ahora mismo:


----------



## Montuno (Aug 31, 2018)

*Destroyer*, [Meao Thai x (Michoacán Verde Limón x Colombiana), (borned 20-July) today:


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 31, 2018)

Montuno said:


> *Destroyer*, [Meao Thai x (Michoacán Verde Limón x Colombiana), (borned 20-July) today:


Lovely leaves,
You just starting?


----------



## Montuno (Aug 31, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Lovely leaves,
> You just starting?


Yeah, it is my "oldest" plant this year, n it borned in 20-July.
I uses to starts during June, in order to obtain big plants, but this year my dogs n the family kids kill me the plants that I germinated during June.
Salud.


----------



## Montuno (Sep 3, 2018)

*Destroyer* (nacida el 20-Julio), (Cannabiogen), tira como un cañón: ya tiene hojas mayores que mis manos:


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey i just bought 60seeds destroyer and 60 Durban from cannabiogen, how's the smoke on the destroyer?


----------



## Montuno (Sep 4, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> Hey i just bought 60seeds destroyer and 60 Durban from cannabiogen, how's the smoke on the destroyer?


To me, very similar to mi last King Congo (Tropical Seeds):


Montuno said:


> About mine *King Congo* (Congo Point Noire X SouthAfrican Ciskei Higlands) psicoactivity, I describe it using the usual terminology in Spain, which classifies the different types of sativa effects such as:
> 1- Lysergic or "trippy".
> 2- Electrical or energetical or exciting or caffeine or speedy or anphetaminic.
> 3- Euphoric or positives.
> ...


Very strong n long lasting power.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 20, 2018)

This is my Island sweet skunk. Was advertised as 100% sativa.
It is SLOW growing. And even slower flowering.
These are my 3. I think...they are females as I already had a male show and disposed of.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 23, 2018)

Today with my pure sativa ISS. All 3 showing female flowers, a good thing! 
It has started stretching, really going at it too. They have put on a foot in 10 days. There is not a lot more room in the tent, perhaps another 8 inches.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 1, 2018)

Today.
There is only 1 left as the rest, the other 3, all went male.
16 days of 12/12
(That flowering plant in the background is my Gelato, a few weeks farther along.)


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2018)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 3, 2018)

BUD PORN!

(the smell is outrageous)
My Island sweet skunk.


----------



## yesum (Oct 3, 2018)

Your ^^ Island Sweet Skunk has some thin leaves. I guess it leans to the haze side. Hope so for my grow.. From what I can gather the road kill skunk was more indica and maybe the regular sweet skunk as well.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 5, 2018)

Had to pull her out of the tent to get to the plant behind her.
This is it.
Not real impressive to look at, yield will be low, but it should be worth it, I hope.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 8, 2018)

Today...Not quite a month, like 27 days. Island sweet skunk.
It sure seems to not be doing much... But it smells very skunk.


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 8, 2018)

Its time to begin


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 10, 2018)

Going on vacation for a few days, 5.
Filled up the bubble buckets to FULL. And off I go.
They should be fine as the 2 Gelatos are almost finished and are not feeding a lot(they will get flushed when I return), and this ISS has never really been a big feeder, so we should be fine... 

The smell, it almost overwhelms the carbon filter. Just shy of a month in...


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 16, 2018)

Back from vacation and all is well.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 16, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> Back from vacation and all is well.
> View attachment 4216747


Sweet skunk puts its weight on the last two week. Don't cut early.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 17, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Sweet skunk puts its weight on the last two week. Don't cut early.


It is the only one I have, so I will wait. Soon the 2 other ladies she is sharing the tent with will be harvested and she can have the whole tent to itself, at least for a few weeks.

It is not yielding heavy.

The smell...strong. Total skunk.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 20, 2018)

Gratuitous bud porn


About 5 weeks in...about a month to go.


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 20, 2018)

Montuno said:


> To me, very similar to mi last King Congo (Tropical Seeds):
> 
> 
> Very strong n long lasting power.


the last time i grew Malawi early 2017, I remember the effect lasting a solid 4-5 hours. Some sativas have effects that last and last. I love African genetics because of that.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 24, 2018)

My ISS today, about 6 week in.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 27, 2018)

Moving right along.
Island Sweet skunk.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 7, 2018)

I messed with it a bit and got skunk sprayed, the smell is outrageous.
Getting to be a fat girl. The yield will be pretty good.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 9, 2018)

Island sweet skunk today.


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

...Mine last Destroyer pics were from the date of 3-September...


Montuno said:


> *Destroyer* (nacida el 20-Julio), (Cannabiogen), tira como un cañón: ya tiene hojas mayores que mis manos:


...how my little n late borned (20-July) Destroyer have continued growing; on 30-September:

*Destroyer* [Meao Thai x (Michoacana Verde Limón x Punto Rojo Colombiana)] (Cannabiogen), nacida el 20-Julio/borned in July-20; on 30-September:


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

...on October-13, after the "Leslie" Hurricane hitted my land:

*Destroyer* [Meao Thai X (Michoacana Verde Limón x ?Punto Rojo)]; Cannabiogen), nacida el 20-Julio/borned con July-20, on October-13:


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

(...more pics from October-13):

Its preflowers n pistils were n are very long:












Sus preflores y pistilos son larguí[email protected]












Esta Destroyer nacida el 20-Julio medirá 1'60 metros de altura, siendo muchísimo mas alta que dos Outlaw (Amnesia Haze x SuperHaze; Duth Passion) que nacieron un dia después:

This Destroyer born on 20-July will measure 1'60 meters high, being much higher than two Outlaw (Amnesia Haze x SuperHaze, Duth Passion) that were borned between the 21/22-July, only a day later (October-13 pic):


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

*Destroyer * (Cannabiogen; born on 20-Julio) on 16-October:


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

La *Destroyer* [ Meao Thai X (Michoacana Verde Limón x Punto Rojo)]; Cannabiogen; (borned on 20-July), on 23-October:


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

Mine *Destroyer* (borned on July-20) on October-25:


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 12, 2018)

Looking great Montuno..!!

Here's my Destroyer x Zamaldelica(Thai Pheno) Male.. Had to bring in couple of weeks ago as occasional freezing temps have arrived.. Enjoy that weather in DR brother...


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

ThermalRider said:


> Looking great Montuno..!!
> 
> Here's my Destroyer x Zamaldelica(Thai Pheno) Male.. Had to bring in couple of weeks ago as occasional freezing temps have arrived.. Enjoy that weather in DR brother...
> 
> ...


Hey, looks fine!!

...btw, I cant understand what *DR* means, but the weather here isent nice right now: since the Leslie Hurracane arrived several weeks ago, it is the most cold, wet n rainny Autumn that I never have lived...


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Mine *Destroyer* (borned on July-20) on October-25:


A closer view of the flowers on October-25:


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 12, 2018)

Forgive me brother I thought you were in the Dominican Rebublic....


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 12, 2018)

Golden Tiger.. Thai / Malawi


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 12, 2018)

ThermalRider said:


> Golden Tiger.. Thai / Malawi
> 
> View attachment 4231951


What week is that? I've got some golden tiger seedlings and in wondering what the average flowering time is.


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 12, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> What week is that? I've got some golden tiger seedlings and in wondering what the average flowering time is.


I have no clue what week it is, I've run too many different genetics with varied bloom cycles and lost track. GT flowers 10 - 14 weeks.. I'm just watching the pistals/bracts as an indictor..Sone of the Thai leaners go the longest.. I have one lanky girl that almost vine like and looks like she'll be going longer than the one pictured above.. You're in for a treat Shua1991..!!

Sampled a smaller damaged limb a geezzzuss to the moon..!

The Destroyer Zam cross pictured above got a good dusting of my GT male, should be an interesting cross.. I can't say enough about the Destroyer, which I thought was a little pricey but after growing it it was money well spent ..


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

ThermalRider said:


> Forgive me brother I thought you were in the Dominican Rebublic....


No, I'm inland in the continental Spain (arround 38 o 39 ° North, arround 800 metres high).


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

*Destroyer* ( Meao Thai X Verde Limon Michoacana/Punto Rojo Colombiana; Cannabiogen); (borned on 20-July-2), on October-3 night:


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 12, 2018)

Montuno said:


> No, I'm in the continental Spain (arround 38 o 39 ° North).


Well you've got your MAD gardening skills brother. What happened to the Durban Poison 70 you had growing from thetropicalseedcompany...?


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

ThermalRider said:


> Well you've got your MAD gardening skills brother. What happened to the Durban Poison 70 you had growing from thetropicalseedcompany...?


...The two were killed by my dogs n the family kids... A real pity: they looked like real pure sativas from the beggining...:



Montuno said:


> Returning to me, this year I'm having a lot of bad luck with the *Durban Poison'70 *.
> First, I germed one during the end of this June-2018.
> 
> 
> ...





Montuno said:


> The second *Durban Poison'70* was too killed by one of the little kids of my family (she was playing to be a gardener, I think) a few days Ago:
> 
> View attachment 4180627


----------



## Montuno (Nov 12, 2018)

Montuno said:


> *Destroyer* ( Meao Thai X Verde Limon Michoacana/Punto Rojo Colombiana; Cannabiogen); (borned on 20-July-2), on October-3 night:



*Destroyer* (Meao Thai X Michoacana Verde Limón/Colombiana Punto Rojo; Cannabiogen), (borned con 20-July), on 11-November, two days ago:


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 13, 2018)

Island sweet skunk.
7 weeks.


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 15, 2018)

Montuno said:


> ...The two were killed by my dogs n the family kids... A real pity: they looked like real pure sativas from the beggining...:


Sorry to hear that, it looked Like a Super Sativa Pheno.. out of stock @ thetropicalseedcompany


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 15, 2018)

Island Sweet Skunk today.She is in the tent by herself now as the others, not ISS, are done.
I figure another 2 weeks, hope only 2 more weeks anyhow.


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 15, 2018)

Enjoy the harvest Jeep* ..! 
Looking good.. waiting on a smoke report...


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 16, 2018)

ThermalRider said:


> Enjoy the harvest Jeep* ..!
> Looking good.. waiting on a smoke report...


The smell. It is not hard to tell this is a skunk.
I only have this one as out of the 5 planted, this is the only one that was female.
The harvest will be a good one. This tent turns out dank grows with a decent weight to it. 

I was hoping it would be ready by Thanksgiving, but it won't be.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2018)

Looks done to me!


----------



## Montuno (Nov 17, 2018)

Montuno said:


> *Destroyer* (Meao Thai X Michoacana Verde Limón/Colombiana Punto Rojo; Cannabiogen), (borned con 20-July), on 11-November, two days ago:


Today 17-November, it could be the last night of the * Destroyer * (Cannabiogen, born on July 20) ... If you think about it, it has been so easy but much more productive (let's not talk about the quality and power) that plant an autoflowering plant on 20-July to harvest only 4 months later ...:


----------



## Montuno (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Montuno (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## yesum (Nov 17, 2018)

If you get a chance I would buy the Nanan Bouclou. Does not look sativa but really rocked me. I was frying last night off 3 tokes. Frying is like LSD type effect. Intense! Have some beer on hand to settle down.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 17, 2022)

Montuno said:


> (...and for the impatient, I leave you a preview of what King Congo, feno Congo Point Noire, was going to turn out.... These are side branches (cinnamon in sticks, we sais here, heh) of this Congolese beast):
> 
> View attachment 5068698View attachment 5068699View attachment 5068700View attachment 5068701View attachment 5068702
> 
> ...


----------

